# Official Raw Discussion Thread 12/27



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barrett better fucking be there this week.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Barrett better fucking be there this week.


This.

With CM Punk seemingly fueding with Cena soon, Barrett may move onto someone else.

Orton may insert himself into the Miz/Morrison match somehow.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I think they'll have to keep Barrett out a little bit longer to sell that absolutely devastating rain of chairs he took at TLC...that would kill a normal man.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I think they'll have to keep Barrett out a little bit longer to sell that absolutely devastating rain of chairs he took at TLC...that would kill a normal man.


But he competed at the tribute to the troops show didn't he?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Which aired the day before TLC, and was replayed on Wednesday.

Barrett doesn't need to be there, I sure can do without his complaining etc. Besides, who would he start a feud with now, and what shred of momentum does Nexus have remaining - fuck all.

Although I could see Punk being revealed as the anonymous GM or "higher power" that Barrett kept referring to, giving the Cena/Punk feud some drive behind it.

About the Barrett thing with the chairs - you ever been under or near wood and had someone bash it? The ringing sound goes through your body like anything, and can fuck you up for a little while, not as far-fetched as it looks. Still, would of been better/cooler if it were directly onto Barrett


----------



## deadbolt (Mar 11, 2010)

the idea of Punk being the GM would actually work.

He could continue to get himself 100% ready for ring work while cutting promos and being prominent 

He makes Cena's life hell. Makes him no 1 in the rumble, has to go through gruelling matches to get in the chamber 

All leading to a blow off at Mania


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk to cut a long promo on Cena and Barrett to return please.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Otunga to return plz.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

If Barrett does show up tonight, it'll be in a qualifying match for the Royal Rumble over a smaller opponent. I can't see them bringing him back and having him look good after his loss at TLC any other way.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully its a good show, can't wait!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Is there going to be a show?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Jordo said:


> Is there going to be a show?


Apparently most of the talent made it in to the arena so yes, there will be a show. There might be a few absences but RAW is still scheduled to air tonight.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I loled at the thread suggesting there may not be a Raw. WWE would not let there not be a Raw.

I doubt Barrett will be there tonight but only because there really is nothing for him to do. He can't interject with Cena anymore as he's busy with Punk now and I can't see how he would suddenly be involved with Orton. The only match he could be in is the Royal Rumble so I guess he could just appear to be in a qualifying match for that. Other than that he has no immediate purpose on Raw.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, and also Ted DiBiase said in his twitter that the show will go on and there's no Raw reschedule.

Looking forward to this episode. Hopefully Nexus will make an appearance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Caesar TKoW said:


> Apparently most of the talent made it in to the arena so yes, there will be a show. There might be a few absences but RAW is still scheduled to air tonight.


Awww i cant watch it


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hopefully RAW is good tonight. I don't know what Barrett will do now that his fued with Cena may be done with. I doubt it's finished, but I'm hoping Barrett moves on and fueds with someone else. 

I'm interested to see where the Cena/Punk storyline goes. Punk will probably deliver an explanation for why he attacked Cena, and Cena will interrupt of course. That would be kinda cool to see Punk as the GM. This way, he could still interact with Cena, and not have to wrestle until he's fully ready to go, hopefully in time for Wrestlemania 27.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

I hope they have something for Bryan. They should really start a feud with Tyson Kidd or Justin Gabriel.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Me want Punk promo.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

WWWYKI should make an appearance tonight.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Slater to return plz.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Awww i cant watch it


I'll drink and post Otunga pics in your absence.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/feed_news-17641-Confirmed_for_Tonights_Edition_of_WWE_RAW.php

Probables:
Nexus said to return and Cole as a special guest ref, haha.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I would almost prefer Barrett continue to lay low until around the Rumble. I don't think WWE want to be grouping Punk and Nexus together, even though Nexus is the main example Punk is refering to about Cena's hypocritical character. This is not your typical case of "the bad guys band together"...at least I hope not. 

If Nexus makes there return tonight it could derail the Cena/Punk stuff which I would not be a fan of because I think it is time Barrett and Nexus (or just Barrett for that matter) moved on to something else. I think the Rumble would be the perfect time to do that. Not to mention keeping Nexus off TV would continue to sell Cena's work of ridding the WWE of the group.

Bring Barrett back at the Rumble and after that time, have him turn his focuses to Undertaker and how they destroyed him. Hopefully THAT is what the "bigger picture" turns out to be...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope the SuckNation is ready for it’s Punking!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

StraightEdged said:


> I'll drink and post Otunga pics in your absence.


You sir, Are a legend


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

if Nexus return tonight then Nexus should win the tag team champion on raw.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Punk promo and build up for Miz/Morrison plz.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

deadbolt said:


> the idea of Punk being the GM would actually work.
> 
> He could continue to get himself 100% ready for ring work while cutting promos and being prominent
> 
> ...


Yea, and it would make sense, since he always tells Cole he wants to read the e-mail.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh yeah, and a Morrison promo hopefully. How delightful


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Orton Vs Sheamus
Miz Vs king

Confirmed for Raw.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Orton vs Sheamus? Shouldn't they keep these big name matches to a minimal on tv.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I probably won't be watching live tonight but I'm still looking forward to the show. I'll watch in the morning. Hopefully it's a good one.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Miz vs King again? Jerry's third match in a month? Yuck.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Prediction for raw tonight.

Heath Slater and Justin Gabriel beat Santino Marella and Vladamir Kozlov for the WWE Tag Team Championship in a no dq match.

Michael McGillicutty and Husky Harris beat John Cena in a Handicap Match.

CM Punk be name the gm of raw.

Daniel Bryan beat Zack Ryder.

John Morrison will cost Miz the match.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Who thinks Jerry Lawler is getting fired tonight? Maybe Cole will try and interfere again and Lawler will hit him


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Can't say any of that has me feeling like not going to the show tonight was a bad decision.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

GM PUNK

BOOK IT VINCE!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Miz Vs. King....really? yawn


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

just1988 said:


> Miz Vs. King....really? yawn


At least we can all goto bed early because you know that will main event.

/double yawn


----------



## bread1202000 (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh gd raw has now stooped to a new low

An OAP and a Jackass as the main event that is just great

Triple Yawn.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Orton Vs Sheamus
> Miz Vs king
> 
> Confirmed for Raw.


Fuck this company.

If I want to see old guys wrestle, I can watch TNA.

Guys like Yoshi Tatsu and Zack Ryder will once again end up on Superstars or not be showcased at all for another week.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lol zack ryder


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lawler has to be closing in on retirement.. Has to be, no other reason to be giving him all these matches.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Lawler has to be closing in on retirement.. Has to be, no other reason to be giving him all these matches.


I'm not even sure it's that. It's like the idea of having "commentators" is too sports-y for WWE, and they have to be "characters" who get involved in the action now. Last week, Cole was involved in a dumb comedy segment, Lawler had a dumb comedy segment and the main event, and Punk assaulted Cena with a chair. Matthews was the only commentator who didn't end up in the ring, and that's because he was only out there for twenty minutes because _there was no one else left_.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just watching for any Punk moments, because those two matches really don't interest me.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

cena should open up the show and call out Punk.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Curious to hear what Barrett has to say tonight and to hear what Cena has to say after being hit with a chair by CM Punk.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk to become the Leader of Nexus? I hope so!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hope it's a good show for all of you am off to bed now nite nite


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Frequent viewer, seldom poster here  ........currently at my parents with no sky, any idea where I can watch this online?

If stream links aren't allowed please delete the post, we have the same problem on a cricket forum I post on.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

I heard CM Punk's father died last night? Terrible news if true, and my heart goes out to Punk and his family.

I doubt he will be appearing on Raw tonight due to this tragedy.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I heard CM Punk's father died last night? Terrible news if true, and my heart goes out to Punk and his family.
> 
> I doubt he will be appearing on Raw tonight due to this tragedy.


wow that sucks.


----------



## Whake (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> I heard CM Punk's father died last night? Terrible news if true, and my heart goes out to Punk and his family.
> 
> I doubt he will be appearing on Raw tonight due to this tragedy.


I do not believe this to be true. It is not on any wrestling news sites or Google. Surely it would've made it somewhere on the Internet by now if it was true.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Whake19 said:


> I do not believe this to be true. It is not on any wrestling news sites or Google. Surely it would've made it somewhere on the Internet by now if it was true.


It's all over Twitter but I'm not 100% certain if it's true.

There's a girl on Twitter who a lot of people believe to be Punk's sister, as well as a lady who people believe to be Punk's mother. I'm not sure if either of them are related to him though.

A lot of people are sending him condolences, yet a lot of others are sending him "sorry for the mix up" tweets.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ashleigh must be drunk.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Ashleigh Rose said:


> It's all over Twitter but I'm not 100% certain if it's true.
> 
> There's a girl on Twitter who a lot of people believe to be Punk's sister, as well as a lady who people believe to be Punk's mother. I'm not sure if either of them are related to him though.
> 
> A lot of people are sending him condolences, yet a lot of others are sending him "sorry for the mix up" tweets.


WTF??


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Ashleigh must be drunk.


Don't shoot the messenger!  It's not my fault some people on Twitter appear to be imbeciles...

I seriously don't know what's going on though. Let's just hope it isn't true.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

Lastier said:


> Fuck this company.
> 
> If I want to see old guys wrestle, I can watch TNA.
> 
> Guys like Yoshi Tatsu and Zack Ryder will once again end up on Superstars or not be showcased at all for another week.


This.

Not only is Lawler annoying on commentary now he's wrestling and pinning the WWE Champion. 

fpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

here we go!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

thefzk said:


> This.
> 
> Not only is Lawler annoying on commentary now he's wrestling and pinning the WWE Champion.
> 
> fpalm


oh erhh but dont worry the dirtsheets with their fine journalsim say he's walking into wrestlemania as wwe champ.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

YAY RAW!

I wish my HD channels would stop glitching/fucking up. ¬__¬


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

are we getting a "Best of 2010" Raw tonight?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

TRIPLE H RETURNING TONIIIIIGHHTTTT HGHGHGHDFJGHJDH


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not The Miz's biggest fan but he needs to destroy King in like 20 seconds, he's the WWE Champion for pete's sake.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be here my first raw forum experience. I'll do what im expected mark for things I like and bitch about things I dont. Should be interesting watching Raw with a bunch of wrestling fans for the first time in years.... here we go.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> TRIPLE H RETURNING TONIIIIIGHHTTTT HGHGHGHDFJGHJDH


trolololol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

holy pop


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cena just swore at the camera.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Go time!

Pretty sure everyone in here complaining will get there wish when Miz pins Lawler.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Replay of chair burial plz.

Hoping for a decent length Cena/Punk promo right about now.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

LOL at the guy who looked over 19 saluting Cena with a very serious face.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at the "Miz-Girl owns Cena" sign


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mizgirl owns Cena sign


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Miz girl ownes Cena by the way


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes that sign is true. The Miz Girl Does Own Cena


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Miz Girl owns Cena sign :lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Replay???.......AM I RIGHT!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Miz girl owns Cena sign lol


----------



## P-Nex (Oct 3, 2009)

Cena starting raw?
WORST RAW EVER...SCREW THIS COMPANY...
etc..etc


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh god, Mizgirl Owns Cena...

LOL


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> LOL at the "Miz-Girl owns Cena" sign


I lol'd as well.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

I here some boos there must be alot of CM Punk fans out there tonight


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The stars at night are big and bright *clap clap clap clap*......


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

It amazes me that the John Cena split crowds has been going on since early 2006. Almost 5 years later and no change.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Cena implying Punk is a party pooper?

Blood feud coming


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

yay punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL @ that kid doing the salute.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My god he is so annoying. :lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

CM PUNK, CM PUNK.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

punk chants!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

the crowd hates cena tonight, loving it


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Punk chants!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CM PUNK chants lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh shit CM Punk chants

see this is the Cena i like, why cant you always be like this???


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG SODA FEUD


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Mentioning the soda lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol. They're going there with the soda line.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

HE SPILLED HIS DIET SODA


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lol at a couple guys trying to root for the heels just to be "cool". If they had any respect for punk they would help out by chanting "punk sucks" to keep him over as a heel.


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

LOL OMG THEY'RE READING THE FORUM OMGOMG etc.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

dont fuck with punks soda, cena


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

diet soda !


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

REALLLY IT WAS BECAUSE OF THE SODA WOW WWE


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I have more respect for Cena after that apology.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Unfunny mother fu......


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Beefing over soda AWESOME.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh shit, Cena fucking with iwc?


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Are they ACTUALLY making this about spilt soda?

Christ...

Hopefully Punk comes out and explains there's much more to it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL, they really going with the spilling soda thing?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

I hope this feud based on spilled diet soda lasts until mania.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Am I watching TNA?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

i wonder if Punk/Cena will take place at the rumble as opposed to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok now iam convinced they read this forum. before i have just been joking sbout it but now i thinks its true.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank God Punk is here.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cena is a very funny man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OHHHH THERE HE IS~!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

ALLOW HIM TO BE HEARD!!

I chuckled.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I am extremely pleased with this situation...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Hope this rivalry starts off right.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's time for the airing of grievances! Cena must celebrate Festivus


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Game Fiend said:


> REALLLY IT WAS BECAUSE OF THE SODA WOW WWE





Ashleigh Rose said:


> Are they ACTUALLY making this about spilt soda?
> 
> Christ...
> 
> Hopefully Punk comes out and explains there's much more to it.


You two must never saw the Kane/Chris Jericho feud over the spilled coffee.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Loved Punk on commentary, but I'm so glad he is back to wrestling


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

:lmao People think this is actually about soda? Jesus.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Cm punk has a new background theme yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

You don't fuck with a man's Diet Soda!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So it really is just a rehash of Michaels vs Jericho 2008.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Can't believe this feud started off of a diet soda.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

YEEES THEY R GOING WITH THE MORALITY ANGLE


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

BEYOND the diet soda?!!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

CM Punk the honest man


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

i have to say I do like punk with short hair alot. his personality doesnt give him the same generic look at orton, dibiase, mcgyulicutty ect


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk sure speaks the truth!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

wow 1 min on the mic and hes already the most over heel on the roster...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Bring back the Pepsi Plunge for this feud !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Joel said:


> So it really is just a rehash of Michaels vs Jericho 2008.


Thats a good thing.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

"This goes way beyond my diet soda."

Thanks for doing as I wanted, Punk.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL CM Punk is so right.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh man, promo on hypocrisy. I will be lolling all nite long. Later that night!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh well would you look at that, the fued's about exactly the thing Punk's been saying about Cena on commentary. Shocker!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I love punk


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Preach It Punk!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

CM Punk definitely reads wrestling forums.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk speaks the truth.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Punk sounds like he's reading a thread off this forum.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

love the chicago bears boots that punk is sporting.
blue and orange punk. wear it proud.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk's shirt = Pride FC Logo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> i have to say I do like punk with short hair alot. his personality doesnt give him the same generic look at orton, dibiase, mcgyulicutty ect


This.

I only liked the long hair during his Straight Edge Savior gimmick because he actually looked like Jesus but now that that's over, I'm happy he's with the short hair, he doesn't look as trashy, no **** doe.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

bolderdash?

stfu cena :/


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

BOLDERDASH! Thank you for a proper use of that word Cena. Love it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, Cena comes across as such a douche talking.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

CM Punk is preaching awesome raw. He is right though. Cena gave a heartfelt speech bout seeing his mom and everything and shows up the same night and week after week


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

This is only validation that CM Punk is the voice of the IWC.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

punk owning cena


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

HYPOCRITE

edit oh shit it really is Y2J HBK...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk and Batista friends?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish they'd show a replay of the chairs falling on Barrett, still haven't seen it.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

OH SHIT BATISTA REFERENCE


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk is right

And Cena still being corny as hell and bringing down the segment


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Batista mention?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Punk and Batista were good friends lol?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

dave and punk is friends :O?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL. "My good friend, Dave Batista".


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

CM Punk's good friend Batista :lmao

Forum imploding in pussy jokes in 3, 2...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WTF is Cena doing, why does he always have to make everything a joke


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster Sr and Pussy Monster Jr.

Love it. :lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Punk&Batista were homies!?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dave Batista~!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Good start.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought Batista hated Indy guys and ribbed the fuck out of Punk?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So now we know how Punk got his tips on banging women from. The ANIMAL's legacy lives!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He did for Batista


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow Punk is epic on the mic.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The Striker said:


> OH SHIT BATISTA REFERENCE


Wow...I just lost 90% of my interest in this feud. Let's hope they can up it in the rest of this promo/show.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Punk's truth-speaking has ended with calling Vickie beautiful.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Gorgeous as VG. Hahaha.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm all for CM Punk's PG Society gimmick. No Violence in wrestling!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Batista better not be coming back.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Would Cena mention Punk ending Jeff Hardy's WWE career?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

No wonder CM Punk is such a pussy monster....


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

punk really shows how average cena is on the mic


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gotta say, I'm literally loling at Cole's Slammys sitting on the desk still.

Pubic manscaping!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU'RE NOT FUNNY AND NOBODY LIKES YOU!

If only he added the second bit for Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I cannot stand Cena...fucking christ.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

wake me up when this is over


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

DAMMN PUNK lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I DARE Cena to mention ending Hardy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

epic promo's are the only thing that can come from this feud


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Cena can't do math.

1-2-C?

C?

And this promo is awesome.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

"you're not funny" <-----awesome


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"you are not funny" i love Punk


----------



## Icon™ (Oct 3, 2004)

Well if we remember, it was Batista who destroyed Edge minutes before CM Punk cashed in MITB in June of 2008. That's why they're buddies.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao I wonder who Punk thinks IS funny.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Warning shot!.....Expendables style would be great


----------



## RattleSnake22 (Jun 27, 2009)

Batista and C.M. Punk are wiener cousins.. obviously :shocked:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Punk

"And then there's me. I'm not laughing, because YOU'RE NOT FUNNY!"


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God Cena can't put anyone over even in a promo. Making it look like a fucking joke.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> WTF is Cena doing, why does he always have to make everything a joke


Well for Cena, it takes one to know one.




Amber B said:


> Pussy Monster Sr and Pussy Monster Jr.
> 
> Love it. :lmao


Punk owns Dave in the pussy department


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

These two have microphone chemistry.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> I DARE Cena to mention ending Hardy.


It would be awesome, because then Punk could mention every stupid thing Jeff has done since leaving.

Edit: But then again, it's only a two hour show...


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

fat fucks like the guy chanting "boring" during a cena/punk promo make me hate wrestling fans. let is go. enjoy. this segment is awesome. i havnt bought a wwe ppv since 2007 including the wrestlemanias.... im interested in this feud.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

This promo Punk is laying on Cena is just as awesome as the epic one heel Batista pwned him with.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

People's Court = Bad memories.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Not feeling this promo, tbh. Their timing seems off.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

SURPRISE?!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

The dichotomy of promo stylings between CM and Cena are startling at the very least.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Cm punk did it for batista, cm punk did it for the people, cm punk di di oh shut up u thong wearing fatty!


----------



## Mikestarko (May 29, 2007)

CM Punk should be the anonymous GM


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nexus to return and assist Punk!!!!? nexus minus Barret that is.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Batista better not be coming back.


CM Punk is one of those guys with creative freedom in the WWE, WWE does not know what will come out of his mouth.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

CM Punk is Nexus.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Cm Punk leader of Nexus. calling it muthafucka


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope whatever Punk's talking about doesn't end up being a fail.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM Punk Leader of Nexus?


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

SES Rebirth!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So is this another one of those CM Punk is the heel, telling the truth, yet it's to a face as to confuse the crowd into mixed reactions, that go "unnoticed?"

It's the same feud he had with Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is awesome.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk reveals himself as GM/leader of Nexus 



yea right.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

That was one epic promo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Fuck watching anything else on Raw, I just wanna watch Punk and Cena!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Punk's sarcasm is through the roof :lmao

The guy is flat out awesome.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Best Part:

"You ended the career of my good-friend, Batista."

Wow, this really has me hooked now, to be honest.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

2011-The Year of Punk.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Downright wierd promo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I really hope it's something huge.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Realistically couldn't Cena just go get Punk backstage?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yay Miz vs the king again. Way to make the Miz look good WWE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd couldn't give two shits. I love Punk but that was just dragging.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena was pretty terrible on the mic.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Punk must be champion soon he's the top heel the miz aint in his league!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Miz better beat King bad tonight.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just wanted to throw my two cents in between the CM Punk lovefest.

Either Punk leading Nexus or the final announcement of GM Cole.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HEEL CENA TO JOIN PUNK IN NEXUS?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This feud is starting off well. Some might say it's a rehash of Jericho/Michaels but I actually see no problem with that.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Surprise is another jumping by Nexus and Punk christened as the new leader.

Ya.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk was awesome in that promo, Cena was awful until like his last line where he basically called out Punk. I just hate the happy-go-love Cena promos like what he cut tonight (and last week for that matter). The worst thing was when he was trying to explain why he did those dishonest and bad acts to Batista, Vickie, and Wade, he still was using that joking tone of voice.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

it seems that Cm Punk is more of an anti hero then a full blown heel at this point


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Somehow WWE has managed to make Punk the clear face and Cena the clear heel in this dispute.

Good job, creative team. You're idiots.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is starting to remind me of Jericho vs Cena way back when....


And Cena doesn't want that happening again.




(for those who don't know, that's when the Cena backlash started)


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk is going to dump Diet Pepsi on Cena similar to how DX slimed The McMahons


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

This segment proves that when Cena isn't feuding with boring HHH, Orton or Edge he can have awesome feuds and matches.

Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger and CM Punk... the future looks good. Turn Swagger face now.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Theoretically the 2nd coming of backlash could be the facilitated push behind heeling out cena.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I really hate Cena when he is talking kiddie-like. CM Punk just made him look stupid.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Can Cena just stop trying to be some oh ho clownshoes prankster, and take a fucking fued serouisly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

People mentioning Punk and Nexus...

remember that Raw where they formed and beat up Cena and that masked man. Well, guess what?

CM PUNK WAS THE FUCKING GUY IN THE MASK!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> O yay Miz vs the king again. Way to make the Miz look good WWE



He's a heel. He's not booked to be a credible champion. He cheats, and sneaks out his wins. When has a heel ever been booked to be dominant other than HHH in 2002? Even then he lost a few matches. Christ.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that ad sounded like a _very_ low budget porno. :lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Theoretically the 2nd coming of backlash could be the facilitated push behind heeling out cena.


We can only hope. Get the crowd to start disliking him and have him turn heel in response.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MARYSE.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Maryseeeeeeee


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Yet another jobber entrance for DiBiase.


Remember when he was supposed to be the breakout star of Legacy?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Dibiase got the jobber entrance against Santino.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ted Dibiase already in the ring when the commerical returns = almost a jobber. 
Future World Champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel so sorry for Maryse.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I honestly thought that was Kozlov in a wig at first :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Somehow WWE has managed to make Punk the clear face and Cena the clear heel in this dispute.
> 
> Good job, creative team. You're idiots.


Austin/Bret

I don't think it's necessarily analogous, but I was thinking that even before I read your post.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh yay, DiBiase and Santino!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ted got a jobber entrance.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ted is nothing


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Cynic said:


> Somehow WWE has managed to make Punk the clear face and Cena the clear heel in this dispute.
> 
> Good job, creative team. You're idiots.


managed to do that for most of the IWC!,Many of the casuals still think Cena is a goody-goody for a great cause no matter what and so to them he's the ultimate good guy.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Tamina looks like a dude


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

His star as fallen and I cant complain. Ted Dibiase has been irrevelent all of 2010.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Pointless match

God DiBiase is so boring


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I love DiBiase's clothesline spot.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I JOB FOR MONEEEEEEEEEEY


$


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This crowd is balls.


----------



## WeAreBarrett (Dec 17, 2010)

Is Tamina officially split from the Usos?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

It's moments like this that make me wonder why Ted is still in WWE.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Maryse wants Michael Cole.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> I love DiBiase's clothesline spot.


Why ?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL SANTINO wins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol Ted squashed by Santino


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

:lmao 

Maryse is gonna dump Ted for Cole


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Is it just me or is Santino bulking up a bit? He doesnt look as small as he normally does.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Future endeavored like a motherfucker.
Sad.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllll

poor Ted

Nothing like a squash match to Santino


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Somehow WWE has managed to make Punk the clear face and Cena the clear heel in this dispute.
> 
> Good job, creative team. You're idiots.


Actually, during the history of wrestling, a lot of these feuds start because the heel has the moral high ground.

Jericho/HBK

Punk/Hardy


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

teddy reaches new lows every week


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

iMac said:


> Would Cena mention Punk ending Jeff Hardy's WWE career?


Your signature gif is VERY VERY distracting. You getting rep for the sexy Gianna Michaels.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I feel sorry for Maryse.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

WHAT'S TED DIBIASE DOING IN THE IMPACT ZONE TAZ!?

enjoy those future endeavours teddy.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

STUNNER! STUNNER


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

DOUBLE COBRAS


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol they cant even get the upper hand in a beatdown.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bobby Hennan is getting a DVD!?!?!?.....Must-have for me.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Angry jobber is angry. And just got buried even more.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

damn you wwe changing cameras when we could clearly see up maryses dress


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> Why ?


It's just something a bit different, really. Disorientating the opponent, it looks pretty sweet.

Not much else about him is worth admiring, mind.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Dibiase losing to Marella...priceless.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Finally, DiBiase is being used properly.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It's a Cobra in a box.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Ted got his asses whooped with a snake like hand.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao , oh ted


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DX-Superkick said:


> People mentioning Punk and Nexus...
> 
> remember that Raw where they formed and beat up Cena and that masked man. Well, guess what?
> 
> CM PUNK WAS THE FUCKING GUY IN THE MASK!


I don't think Punk is the leader at all. But think back to the feud where Vince was the higher power. Undertaker beat him up quite a few times, but it was all just part of the bigger picture.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ted DiBiase just lost to fucking Santino????


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

WOW just when i think ive seen everything WWE pulls shit out there ass.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Tamina is such an uggo

Yay Miz and Riley. Aw fuck Riley is gonna job again


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Santino.(Cobra, Spaghetti, Bitches)


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Maryse has kinda faded into the crowd since being with Ted.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now that's buried. Wow.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

BURIED!!!!!


Damn!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

TIME FOR A-RI!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like tamina clocked maryse right in the face


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahhhhh, nice, a DIAB joke, good stuff.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

I still think Alex Riley is going to be hugemongous one day. Nobody will even remember The Miz when Riley is top dog.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a clever, Dick in a Box joke.

MORRISON! Love those shades!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

You know I actually feel sorry for Ted. At this time last year he was being set up for main event push and now he's getting buried by Santino.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

morrison vs alex? :lmao Pyro is gonna have a heart attack!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Maryse has kinda faded into the crowd since being with Ted.


Same could be said for Ted tbh.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

JoMo on the mic. Another priceless promo.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Finally, DiBiase is being used properly.


Yup, best thing they've done with the guy.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Morrison is talking :sad:


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Morrison is gonna be the next guy to go A-Ri.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

It'd actually be pretty funny if Morrison now lost cleanly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vintage TNA! 

Oh wait.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

When the hell did Lawler turn into an active wrestler? The guy's competed on every show for like a month.

Just put the belt on him, Vince.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I felt like I was just watching the 3 Stooges!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Morrison actually wasn't too bad in that promo.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

JoMo was better in that promo than The Miz. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

putting his no 1 contender claim on the line. why?. why would he do that ?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

You'd think after all these years WWE would realize giving Morrison more mic time is not going to improve his skills. Such a robot..


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Stipulation? Wonder what match Miz and Morrison will have.

I'm intrigued.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

The fohawk makes Miz look so much like a douche.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

ugh I missed punks promo and Im interested in seeing what morrison picks for the rumble


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Terrible promo.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Anybody get the feeling Morrison could lose, ergo continuing the Orton/Miz feud they seem to be deadset on keeping alive right now?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Morrison: If I lost, hell I should be fired!

Best comeback ever!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

jblvdx said:


> putting his no 1 contender claim on the line. why?. why would he do that ?




Because no one would give the slightest fuck otherwise, and with the main event featuring a 60 year old retired announcer you have to do something to give people a reason to watch.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it just me or is Alex Riley better than Miz in nearly every way?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Stipulation? Wonder what match Miz and Morrison will have.
> 
> I'm intrigued.


Marty Jannety on a pole match


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

WeAreBarrett said:


> Is Tamina officially split from the Usos?


Who are the Usos?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> It'd actually be pretty funny if Morrison now lost cleanly.


This would be epic, and an easy out to cut Morrison out of the title scene, if they wanted to get Orton, or someone back into it.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I think that Morrison previous bad promos have blinded people to when he is decent like in that one.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> I JOB FOR MONEEEEEEEEEEY
> 
> 
> $


LMAO!!!!!!!

Ted is such a joke. This definitely was a burial. It's going to be hard for him to recover from this.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


Nothing says casual quite big furry coats and coming to the ring in slow motion


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Hoping this is A-Ri's last match in the WWE.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I think that Morrison previous bad promos have blinded people to when he is decent like in that one.


You're right, it does.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Is it just me or is Alex Riley better than Miz in nearly every way?


No it's pretty much fact. Alex Riley is 20x better then the Miz in every aspect.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder what the stipulation of Morrison/Miz will be? It's bound to be at the 'Rumble.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Do you think Al Snow is jealous of John Morrisons success?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> Marty Jannety on a pole match


:lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

will94 said:


> Anybody get the feeling Morrison could lose, ergo continuing the Orton/Miz feud they seem to be deadset on keeping alive right now?


Nah.

He said if he wins he'll get to say when he gets his shot. They could just have him get the shot next week on Raw and then we'd still get Miz/Orton at the Rumble.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Bubba T said:


> Who are the Usos?


I think it's these guys:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

ASCS Shock said:


> Morrison is gonna be the next guy *to go A-Ri*.


 That still cracks me up because it reminds me of the first time he said that and we all were like "wtf does that mean?" haha I still have no idea what it means!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

New Blood said:


> The fohawk makes Miz look so much like a douche.


In the best kind of way.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


casual? so u go around with a fur coat and sunglasses huh


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

What was that Did You Know brag actually accomplish? The company's being charity work longer than the life of arbitrary reality TV show stars? What does this actually MEAN?


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

CM Punks surprise is going to be something big. Morrison vs A-Ry with this stipulation should be the main event and not this low down the card.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I think that Morrison previous bad promos have blinded people to when he is decent like in that one.


I can't stand the guy on the mic, but he was fine just now.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Seriously, what's with the briefcase?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

THE SILVER BRIEFCASE!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


He is so casual that I have no idea why he's there or that he's still employed. If you're at the point where you're competing for the World Championship, I should know at least one thing about him personality wise. What are his goals? Having "ring style" and flashy clothes just makes his lackluster personality even worse.

Imagine a Flair, HBK or Savage coming out the way they did with the personality of wet cement.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> No it's pretty much fact. Alex Riley is 20x better then the Miz in every aspect.


No doubt he practically does all of miz talking especially in verbal insults to miz rivals sometimes i wonder who the student and teacher is!? because riley is far more talented.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


Figures that a fan of Daniel Boring would say that John Morrision is entertaining on the mic.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Does Riley have a new tattoo on his back or has it always been there? I noticed it for some reason.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Amber B said:


> He is so casual that I have no idea why he's there or that he's still employed. If you're at the point where you're competing for the World Championship, I should know at least one thing about him personality wise. What are his goals? Having "ring style" and flashy clothes just makes his lackluster personality even worse.
> 
> Imagine a Flair, HBK or Savage coming out the way they did with the personality of wet cement.


You know he likes parkour. That's somethin' at least.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Did they fill these seats with bodies from the Morgue? Because this crowd has been dead all night.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

whats in the breifcase ? David Arquette?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fucking hell Alex Riley is champion material.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Tbh i think the Marty Jannetty comparison is a little unfair

Morrison is the Christian of the team.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cole doesn't know how to pronounce humiliate, he says himiliate.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

iMac said:


> You know he likes parkour. That's somethin' at least.


Oh boy! That explains everything!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> casual? so u go around with a fur coat and sunglasses huh


Yeah. Problem?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll need a new pair of pants if Morrison loses

Not happening though lol


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Will A-Ri ever get his own entrance music? Hmm...


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Cynic said:


> I think it's these guys:


Why would Natayla associate herself with a team that calls themselves the Usos?

Wow.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

jblvdx said:


> whats in the breifcase ? David Arquette?


Hornswaggle.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*That was a bad call.*

Having CM Punk totally dominate Cena on the mic in every way and making him look like a total testosterone fueled idiot who's only solution to anything was to attack people was plain stupid, I don't understand why the top babyface would be buried like that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alex Riley is...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The ref was looking right at the Miz when that happened, how the fuck was that not a dq?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ejected? no DQ?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ref fuck that spot up


----------



## ODRiley (Sep 9, 2008)

god im hoping CM PUNK is either the GM or the one behind Nexus. OR BOTH.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MORRISON WENT A-RI.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Next week. Called it.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

What the fuck, next week? Wow.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wtf next week?


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

how many matches has riley won on raw? 0?! why can't he get any squash matches!?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LOL. It's next week.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Next week? Yay for Miz/Orton at the 'Rumble!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL at setting the stip w/o a mic.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

So uh... Miz/Orton at the Rumble then? Or maybe triple threat?


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Next week? Fair enough.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

not even going to wait till the Rumble.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

BRILLIANT!!! USE YOUR TITLE SHOT ON A NON PPV!! THAT ALWAYS WORKS!


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Say whaaa??!?!

Hmm, very interesting.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Next week? Lol they don't want a morrison vs miz RR match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would he not announce it to everyone?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

next week??


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I thought Cole said that Miz is a travesty. Which is true.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I always knew they weren't having this match at the Rumble.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Amber B said:


> He is so casual that I have no idea why he's there or that he's still employed. If you're at the point where you're competing for the World Championship, I should know at least one thing about him personality wise. What are his goals? Having "ring style" and flashy clothes just makes his lackluster personality even worse.
> 
> Imagine a Flair, HBK or Savage coming out the way they did with the personality of wet cement.


If you remember he was cut from season 2 of tough enough for not having personality.... and almosted didn't get on season 3 for the same reason.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

So now we know for a fact that Morrison isn't winning the title. Sucks for him.

Also why didn't he make his announcement on the mic? That just further proves that he's not going to win.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

If Morrison is now ending matches with a half-assed shining wizard he's actually made himself even blander.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, they're going to get out of the FCA match, the annonymous GM will set the match at the Rumble.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Heres the thing. John Morrison may not have "persoality" or "good promo skills" but he is so casual that he becomes a relateable every man. And add his ring style and you have a great superstar. John Morrison is entertaining as fuck.


Everyone is attacking this post, so I'll stick up for it. Morrison entertains the fuck out of me as well.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Next week? Couldn't they have just waited until the Rumble?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

LMAO @ Morrison using his title shot next week on RAW.


Orton vs Miz at the Rumble, meh.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

falls count anywhere for the wwe title on free t.v...


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Next week? Why the hell would they have it next week and not at RR


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Who's the Miz supposed to face at the Royal Rumble, then?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

ah ok this is how i see it.
Miz beats Morrison next week
Miz v Orton at RR, Morrison costs Miz the title
Miz v Morrison at Wrestlemania


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Way to heat up the crowd- ensure no-one actually knows there's a Falls Count Anywhere WWE Title match next week. Do they really not trust him with a live mic THAT much?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so he wins it next week and Miz uses his re-match clause at the Rumble?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

So much for Morrison's push. fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why would he not announce it to everyone?


Because they would just leave as soon as he got the mic in hand.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow really? He didnt want it at the Rumble? Such a silly storyline


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH Next Week? Why not Royal Rumble?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

People do realize Morrison can fight Miz more than once right? They will fight at RR too


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

it doesn't add up!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Well at least Miz will win next week


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So, four or five people behind Lawler excepted, the live crowd has no idea what Morrison just said, right? Man.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz is going to screw Morrison next week and the GM will set the match for the Rumble. Simply booking, really.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Rice9999 said:


> So much for Morrison's push. fpalm


The only push Morrison needs is to a public speaking class.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Cena really didn't have a comeback punk completely buried him as most of what he said was true, kiddy pg figure making fat jokes about a women! i mean what about cenas overweight kiddy fans can't he throw insults at them tooo!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Liniert said:


> ah ok this is how i see it.
> Miz beats Morrison next week
> Miz v Orton at RR, Morrison costs Miz the title
> Miz v Morrison at Wrestlemania


This is what I'm thinking


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

You guys are forgetting that next weeks Raw is 2011's first Raw. Shit always goes down on the first show of the new year.


----------



## supremegmn (Jul 4, 2008)

they just ruined everything for Morrison. omg I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

John Morrison is not even good enough for the PPV slot...I LOVE IT. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Just a television title defense. That's it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> People do realize Morrison can fight Miz more than once right? They will fight at RR too


yeah if Miz gets himself DQ.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

D-XFann9933 said:


> Next week? Why the hell would they have it next week and not at RR


They don't see Morrison as a main event PPV draw?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> LMAO @ Morrison using his title shot next week on RAW.
> 
> 
> Orton vs Miz at the Rumble, meh.


Orton wins title at Rumble

HHH returns, wins rumble

Orton drops the title to Sheamus at EC (or whatever it will be) 

HHH vs Sheamus at WM

book it.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cynic said:


> If Morrison is now ending matches with a half-assed shining wizard he's actually made himself even blander.


Still better than starship pai...oops i missed.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why in the fucking hell he's getting his title match next week? They don't have any faith in the guy?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The only way Miz/Morrison headlines WrestleMania is if it's in the Impact Zone.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I assume this will lead to a Morrisson/Miz match at RR somehow, or a triple threat match throwing in Orton, Sheamus, or someone else. Morisson gets screwed over somehow, and the GM makes a re-match, or something of that nature.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> yeah if Miz gets himself DQ.


Falls count anywhere pretty much means no-DQ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Joel said:


> Because they would just leave as soon as he got the mic in hand.


I already knew the answer but I didn't want to come across as even more of a dick to some of his fans. :lmao


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

They made it seem like NXT was coming back on the air. I'm slightly disappointed.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

free title match next week... falls count anywhere. 
Morrison somehow gets screwed... rematch at the rumble.

unless they want Orton in the title match at the rumble... which likely means Cena will win it.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> People do realize Morrison can fight Miz more than once right? They will fight at RR too


I agree. Riley costs Morrison the match next week, so the GM will make their match at the rumble a cage match or something so that there can't be any interference from Riley.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

virus21 said:


> They don't see Morrison as a main event PPV draw?


Meh.... But who would want to see Miz vs Orton again........


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Be careful, Miz, or you're gonna go A-Ri.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> yeah if Miz gets himself DQ.


How can he get himself DQ'ed in a falls count anywhere match?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

A-Ri going ary


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cynic said:


> The only way Miz/Morrison headlines WrestleMania is if it's in the Impact Zone.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Cynic again.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Get it. Got it. Good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

will94 said:


> Falls count anywhere pretty much means no-DQ.


:/ forgot.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

GET MY BAGS, GEETT MYYY BAAAGS


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

If Miz doesn't beat Lawler convincingly, fuck WWE.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Cameraman joins SES lol


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I can't believe people tell me that Miz is now a "serious" character.

He is seriously a joke when he tries to act tough. It's just not working at all.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

The Ladies' Man, Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

HEELSON KIIIIIIDD!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Three straight segments?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Ted/Bryan!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

bout damn time


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Tyson Kidd/Bryan fued, FUCK YEAH.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice, DB and Tyson Kidd feud


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Punk is going to fuck Cena's wife, live on Raw.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Tyson Kidd with a single title :lmao


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

TJ Wilson vs. Bryan Danielson feud... awesome


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

T Kidd and DB feud! This should be some great wrestling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The American Dra... PIMP.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Orton got a big pop so did Dragon


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey it's the Canadian midget and Diesel lite.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can anyone recap what happened? just tuned in


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Let Bryan talk dammit!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Jackson Andrews looks like such a beast lol.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

yes bryan kidd feud will be sick for matches


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Those transitions are so fucking stupid. Four in a row just screams "THIS IS FAKE."


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Tyson Kidd vs Daniel Bryan can turn out to be a hell of a fued.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow they really are hyping up this punk thing


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Randy F,n Orton


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Aww man, Andrews doesn't look so much like Matt Morgan now.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, Tyson Kidd is a pretty good talker. A little contrived, but I see the potential for a good heel. He has a great look for a prick heel.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish crowds would stop cheering for Boreton.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, that's Jackson Andrews? I'm sure he was bleached blonde last time I saw him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Kidd vs Bryan sounds like a good match.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

When did WWE sign Jim Rome?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Tyson Kidd vs Daniel Bryan @Wrestlemania. Make it happen Vince.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kidd vs Bryan program upcoming? Holy crap that's gonna be awesome!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan/Kidd should be fun. But I'm eagerly awaiting the sideline Bellas/Jackson feud.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Someone left their Monster in their locker


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's King Sheamus you PEON!


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh wow, Tyson Kidd just cut a solid promo. Santa must have left some mic skills under his tree.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Josh Matthews is right. You don't mess with KING SHEAMUS, Randy.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

When are they going to give Daniel Bryan some character?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Tyson seems like a natural prick. It'll be interesting to see his character develop.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Randy Orton is the DAvid Caruso of professional wrestling. "Well....then, it looks like King Sheamus' reign will come to an aprubt.........END."

Put on sunglasses

YEAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Bryan/Kidd feud should be good, hope Bryan goes over though


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Oh wow, Tyson Kidd just cut a solid promo. Santa must have left some mic skills under his tree.


I admit, I lol'ed


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jackson Andrews is burning.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

If Cena is going to be busy with Punk at mania.
and its likely Orton will face Miz,...at rumble
i wonder if WWE will pull a long shot and have a Orton vs. Ziggler or Orton vs. Swagger match at wrestlemania for the title.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Was that a Monster Energy in the background of Orton's locker room?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

What the fuck? This is the worst RAW ever, and I've only been through two segments. Jerry Lawler is still being pushed as a main eventer, The Nexus are still nowhere to be seen, A comedy character squashed a legit upper midcarder cleanly in under a minute, and refer to the thread I started on my thoughts of the opening segment.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Calling it now, Tyson Kidd is gonna get the push The Brian Kendrick was gonna get had he not been such a dumb pothead.


Mark my words. This is The Brian Kendrick 2.0.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Orton/Sheamus should be a bore.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

When did Kidd learn to talk? Why wasn't he talking while teamed? Fuck's sake,WWE


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

CENA'S BEEN BERRIED! FUCK WWE!


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Bryan/Kidd is gonna be entertaining as hell.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> I wish crowds would stop cheering for Boreton.


You wish that someone wasn't over, and fans wouldn't tune into see the product because of him?

:no:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Just realized they came back from commercial, showed four segments, and then went back to commercial.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Punk to smackdown? WTF?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

bob2 said:


> What the fuck? This is the worst RAW ever, and I've only been through two segments. Jerry Lawler is still being pushed as a main eventer, The Nexus are still nowhere to be seen, A comedy character squashed a legit upper midcarder cleanly in under a minute, and refer to the thread I started on my thoughts of the opening segment.


yeah, shut up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

John "Staff Seargent" Cena want you to glide smoothly.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Fuck, I forgot about RAW. Can I get a summary please? And then a hell yeah?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Oh wow, Tyson Kidd just cut a solid promo. Santa must have left some mic skills under his tree.


His segment with Kelly Kelly at the Slammy's was pretty good too. I'm intrigued by him. The guy hasn't disappointed since departing his tag team with DH Smith.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

RATINGZ~~~!!!!

Showing his entrance too. Should at least a 4.0 to the quarter hour rating.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

bob2 said:


> What the fuck? This is the worst RAW ever, and I've only been through two segments. Jerry Lawler is still being pushed as a main eventer, The Nexus are still nowhere to be seen, A comedy character squashed a legit upper midcarder cleanly in under a minute, and refer to the thread I started on my thoughts of the opening segment.


your sig says you aren't watching til Kaval returns.... fuckin liar


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i just marked


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm sorry, I can't begin to attempt to take Kidd seriously until he shaves that thing off his head. He just looks so stupid.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

bob2 said:


> What the fuck? This is the worst RAW ever, and I've only been through two segments. Jerry Lawler is still being pushed as a main eventer, The Nexus are still nowhere to be seen, A comedy character squashed a legit upper midcarder cleanly in under a minute, and refer to the thread I started on my thoughts of the opening segment.


Fuck off.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

bob2 said:


> What the fuck? This is the worst RAW ever, and I've only been through two segments. Jerry Lawler is still being pushed as a main eventer, The Nexus are still nowhere to be seen, A comedy character squashed a legit upper midcarder cleanly in under a minute, and refer to the thread I started on my thoughts of the opening segment.


The show is fine, you just suck as a fan.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Mark Henry to be squashed?
How times have changed. 
Karma is a bitch you fat fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think this crowd was snowed in from yesterday and couldn't give two shits about Raw. :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> When did Kidd learn to talk? Why wasn't he talking while teamed? Fuck's sake,WWE




Looks like he might have the full package.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Monster pop again for the red ratings


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Nielson box just got its wig split.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Somebody Gon' get their ass kicked.........yeah, you Mark.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> Calling it now, Tyson Kidd is gonna get the push The Brian Kendrick was gonna get had he not been such a dumb pothead.
> 
> 
> Mark my words. This is The Brian Kendrick 2.0.


Oh man that makes SO much sense. All that Kidd needs to add is reading. Then again, he'll never be as quirky as Kendrick.

Lol at Matthews saying Lawler will crush.

Liking Kidd's music,.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Remember when Henry turned face on Orton and he was over...

...people said he should take the title. Seems so long ago.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

thank god he cut his hair

op never mind


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Kidd's hair doesn't look so ridiculous now.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Mikestarko said:


> CM Punk should be the anonymous GM


So...

GM Punk?

Yes please.

Watching on Sky+, about 30 mins behind. Dibiase got buried


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Slam_It said:


> Fuck, I forgot about RAW. Can I get a summary please? And then a hell yeah?


Punk told Cena he has a "surprise for him"
Santino squashed Dibiase. Literally.
Morrison beat A-Rod. Announced he wants falls count anywhere next week.
Miz vs. King announced main event.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Tyson kid has potential to have troll face.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

wow Kidd and Andrews look kinda badass


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Fuck off.


MIKE SKILLS


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The storyline might have been interesting if Natalya was put intonthe equation.

LOL, Tyson is horrible as a singles competitor.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Tyson is actually starting to grow some hair. He doesn't look as stupid now.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

VRsick said:


> thank god he cut his hair
> 
> op never mind


omfg he shaved that stupid shit !!!


gonna attempt to like him now that he doesn't look phaggy


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

next week Andrew Jackson will make his debut agasint Mark Henry. its predictable WWE week to week booking. mark my words


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

cole just assumed mark henry ate corn bread...


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm intruiged to see exactly how Henry is going to lose this match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, Andrews is a big boy!


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Well done not watching WWE, you made it a whole zero episodes. The achievement of your life, I'm sure.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Where is DH at?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Did he really call DH SMith dead weight?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I used to hate that stupid thing on Tyson's head, and I still do, but it really adds to his character. Makes him even more of a prick.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm convinced that Tyson's scream is more annoying than Kelly's.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

I loved it. Cena is garbage on the mic, and Punk is leagues above him. So nice to see Punk own Cena.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Joel said:


> Tyson kid has potential to have troll face.


GAAAAAAAHHH!!!!!!!!

THAT'S WHAT HE REMINDS ME OF!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LOL @ Tyson jobbing


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

:lmao

What?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

United States Champ in 2011?

...

...

... yeah.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL, Tyson is horrible as a singles competitor.


Absolutely not.


WHAT THE FUCK, he got squashed?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

O_O come again ?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Well, that was a short push.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, that when well for Tyson.

Time for Diesel lite to do damage.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Someone gonna get their ratings kicked.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

what wait wtf


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Shit. Jobber won!


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

that was a superstars match


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Mark Henry to be squashed?
> How times have changed.
> Karma is a bitch you fat fuck.


Sexual Chocolate spits on you


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mark Henry wins? The fuck was the point in that?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow. Seriously? I was fully expecting Kidd to go over Big Kool-Aid...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That makes no sense. "I'm-a be a contenda! Woops squashee!"


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

SWERVE.

Really was certain Kidd was winning.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Mark Henry is not useful


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yeah Tyson = going nowhere

just realized Mark Henry looks EXACTLY like the Predator


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't understand. He just said he is going to be US Champion to DB and then goes out and loses. I don't understand.

Edit: And then the huge bodyguard gets killed.

Seriously... WTF just happened there?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

The era of Kevin Nash 2.0 has begun. Dammit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So much for you US title push Kidd!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

HENRY!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jackson Andrews... LOL fail.

RATINGS!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

In Kayfabe land, DBD and the Bellas room must be full of lols right about now.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BURIED


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm so confused


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't mess with Mark Henry


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Waiting to see Jackson Andrews just got buried before he even started.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

why the fuck would henry go over?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So looking forward to Bryan/Kidd feud!!!111!!1


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

One match ruins Tyson Kidds credibility and a potential US championship feud, AND buries Jackson Andrews before he even debuts. Awesome!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Buried.


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hilarious, in kind of a sad way.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MARK HENRY JUST TRIPLE H'D THOSE GUISE.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow I thought they were going to build that duo up but nah why not just have Henry beat both of them?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Monday night Burials this week


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man, people are getting owned tonight.

First Ted and Maryse, now Tyson and Jackson.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, this Kidd/Jackson combo really scares me now LOL!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

But... but why?

Why push Henry all of a sudden? Who's he gonna feud with?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And that folks is how you get your new monster heel bodyguard over.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Mark Henry wins? The fuck was the point in that?


I was thinking the same thing. Plus Jackson Andrews got dominated so even he didn't benefit from the match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So long for your push useless bodyguard!


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

that made no sense.


----------



## Berry Icetwist (Dec 28, 2010)

lol @ wwe booking for making jackson andrews look weak already.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mark Henry? Did the W.W.E. just troll us?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lol so much for Jackson Andrews.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

So you bring in a guy that you apparently want to push as a monster, then have him get squashed by Mark Henry on his second show?

I know we throw around the word "buried" quite liberally here, but that was a burial right there. The guy's credibility is gone.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice bodyguard work there, Jackson!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol WWE.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Are they...are they on crack?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

So Tyson Kidd talks a bunch of shit and isn't allowed to back it up? GREAT booking on the John Cena show.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is that fatass even getting a push??


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

God, I am sick of commercial breaks.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to see Kidd lose.

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR STUPID LITTLE HAIR THINGY SPLIT.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

if you're going to get beaten up at least get beaten up by the strongest man in the world.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Rice9999 said:


> MARK HENRY JUST TRIPLE H'D THOSE GUISE.


NOONE GETS OVER!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

iMac said:


> But... but why?
> 
> Why push Henry all of a sudden? Who's he gonna feud with?


Errybody


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nexus One said:


> So Tyson Kidd talks a bunch of shit and isn't allowed to back it up? GREAT booking on the John Cena show.




Kidd is the new Kenny Dykstra/The Brian Kendrick LOL.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> So Tyson Kidd talks a bunch of shit and isn't allowed to back it up? GREAT booking on the John Cena show.


Were you watching the show earlier? It's the CM Punk show.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The ratings will sky rocket. 

But seriously why bother with that segment with Tyson and Danielson and then have that match?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how many viewers does smackdown stand to get on new years eve? Anyway anyone remember watching 1999 new years eve special raw(maybe not raw) with the whole Y2K thing going on?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Mark's been watching HHH motivational tapes.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I usually try to be positive, but that Henry/Kidd-Andrews segment was about the worst booking imaginable. Mark Henry is not good at anything.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

No interference and he gets owned by henry? Sounds like a potential threat to super cena to me


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They want Raw to get better ratings, so of course they were gonna have Mark Henry squash a couple of people


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Maybe it's a double turn... Punk'll go face, Cena'll go heel. 

Ahahahahahahaha, okay, nevermind, I don't buy that, either.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

WWE has come to terms on the release of Tyson Kidd and Jackson Andrews. We wish them the best in their future endeavors.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I think they just shut down Daniel Bryson/Tyson Kidd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They sat Tyson down three weeks ago, and said you will be the new Shawn Michaels, we are going to give you a Kevin Nash type body guard, but we are going to book you just a little differently. We think we can get you over even more.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Our Sheamus best had beat Orton. PLEASE! I'll be damned if I have to see Orton do his fucking RKO again. Just please let King Sheamus pin him.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Triple H just needs to come back and squash everyone on Raw.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Who's Bryan meant to feud with now? Henry?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Knucklehead and Legendary look truly awful.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

did that guy have a cactus jack shirt?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Awesome One!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

main event halfway through the show? wtf


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I wish A-Ri would at least hit someone with that briefcase sometime.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

King can't beat miz clean...can he?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz needs to decimate. Please, decimate Lawler. PLEASE.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> Who's Bryan meant to feud with now? Henry?


William Regal, the fued will end at Wrestlemania in a 30 minute match, it will be Regals retirement match.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Miz undressed Riley?? Oh Cole you pervert!! :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> I think they just shut down *Daniel Bryson*/Tyson Kidd.


Giving Dragon a Peabo Bryson-based gimmick wouldn't be a bad idea...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

At least we're getting this shit over with now. I'd rather see Mark Henry again than the King.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

what if Alex Riley cashes in the brief case on the Miz lol


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I imagine we'll see Tyson Vs Henry next week to redeem the lost to Henry. I'm guessing they wanted to give the Face a win on the last show of the year. I don't like it too much, but I won't read too much into it.


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

Alex Riley to betray Miz in this match?


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

miz king now....orton sheamus last...??? which means hhh ?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

"Undressed" Riley, Cole? I think you mean "dressed down." The former has much greater homoerotic undertones than the latter. Not coincidentally.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice to see the WWE Champion in the midcard against a 61 year old man!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We're intimidated by A-RI


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

And here is your WWE Champion! FIGHTING A 60 YEAR OLD FAT TANGERINE! WHAT A CHALLENGE!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The Striker said:


> Are they...are they on crack?





rcc said:


> Good to see Kidd lose.
> 
> SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR STUPID LITTLE HAIR THINGY SPLIT.





ShaggyK said:


> Errybody





Joel said:


> Tyson kid has potential to have troll face.


I love this section. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who would think in the year 2010 that Jerry the King Lawler would be fueding with a current WWE champion?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Tyson, we're giving you what we like to call the Kaval Push."


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



MyDeerHunter said:


> Well done not watching WWE, you made it a whole zero episodes. The achievement of your life, I'm sure.


I'm sure you hate making horrible typos too. Check out my new sig.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Cole's gonna go A-Ri if he doesn't watch his mouth.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Let me guess, King's music cuts him off.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL Miz is so repetitive


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL Miz


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Miz is trolling


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> And here is your WWE Champion! FIGHTING A 60 YEAR OLD FAT TANGERINE! WHAT A CHALLENGE!!


:lmao

I'm happy Miz won the title but it's time to get it off of him asap.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

He Said Shut Up While He Is Talking Cole


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

well miz is a bit mad


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz is certainly at home on mic.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Does the crowd even know who Lou Thesz is?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Ducks in NC say quack , not what


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Undertaker approves


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

Miz just shitted on the fans


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

"Lou Thesz, Harley Race..."

*NEVER MIND THAT SHIT, HERE COMES MONGO.*


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

make it a fatal fourway at the rumble miz vs king vs morrison vs orton


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

This is pretty funny besides the "What?" shit. It has been like 10 years now, damn lol


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

This is really annoying.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> "Tyson, we're giving you what we like to call the Kaval Push."


That's the one where they push you out the ten story window, right?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

You won't get silence, Miz. You're not McIntyre.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you want absolute silence Miz, go cue Ted DiBiase's music.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is high right now?


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> LOL Miz is so repetitive


like every other heel champion. Fail


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Miz is losing.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Gagne. Thesz. Race. Miz.

He's actually getting a reaction from this crowd, quite an achievement.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

WHAAT?????


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Really?
WHAT?
Really?
What?

My god, sounds like junior high all over again.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

REALLY? WHAT! REALLY? WHAT!

Win.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Is it just me or is Miz actually working the crowd? Go figure...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LOL at the first time the fans have a wrestler in the palm of their hands


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuck me The Miz is AWEEEEEEEEEEESOME


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Please let tonight end Jerry The King Lawler for good. It will redeem their silly little feud if King leaves and never comes back.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

i thought he said "in honor of all of you white people"


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

anybody a 'what' person here?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Sorry Miz, you're not a patch on Vickie heat-wise .


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

What the hell, Lawler looks like he's about to take a fucking yoga class.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool shirt, King. :side:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what did king forget his wrestling attire?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

BECUZ I'M TEH JJJJIIIZZZZZZZZZZZ AND I'M..... GONNA CUM


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i'd lol my ass of if Miz botched his "I'm awesome" just once and said "I'm awful"

huge blizzard my ass, we got like two feet of snow


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Lawler's wrasslin' in Vince McMahons attire tonight.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

So if Miz wins he loses next week?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Guess Lawler didn't even bother putting on the usual wrestling one-shoulder strapped attire.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

It's an excuse to cover his out of shape body haha


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wait.....so the crowd wasnt mute after all


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ASCS Shock said:


> You won't get silence, Miz. You're not McIntyre.


:lmao


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Did Matthews just say King invented this business?

...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please let Miz go over clean so he at least has a tiny bit of credibility


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That was the most I enjoyed Miz on the Mic in some time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Lawler's wrasslin' in Vince McMahons attire tonight.


:lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

oh no ...
all King's gay affliction dragon shirts got lost at the airport


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i have always enjoyed the "what" chant


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> LOL at the first time the fans have a wrestler in the palm of their hands


 umm Kurt Angle?


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

andy kaufman is going to run in for the DQ


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Miz's new move is an Ashiatsu massage apparently.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

CM Punk did the same thing to Jeff Hardy and it didn't affect him at ALL. Punk dominates everybody on the mic because he's just that good, people better get used to it. Cena's still gonna squash him and the general audience will forget it, so Punk might as well win the segments.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Knucklehead and Legendary look truly awful.


I saw Knucklehead on netflix and it was extremely corny. Stay away from it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The fuck does Jerry Lawler have on....


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TehJerichoFan said:


> BECUZ I'M TEH JJJJIIIZZZZZZZZZZZ AND I'M..... GONNA CUM


*enter Michael Cole mouth wide open*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i miss Punk on commentary


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I'd mark if Lawler won clean.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL fatass Jerry is fat.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> "Tyson, we're giving you what we like to call the Kaval Push."


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

HAAAA HAAAA!!!!!!!!

(shame really)


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

King invented the business?

Who else heard that?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> like every other heel champion. Fail


Austin, JBL, Triple H, Angle, Batista says Hi


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Lawler's wrasslin' in Vince McMahons attire tonight.


which means we have many many years to go with Mr. Jerry Lawler. 
Step aside. Matt Strike has taken over as the former wrestler commentator... plus Punk or Barrett will have that role when they are your age. Please pull a 2001 and get released.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Lawler looks like the default CAW from Wrestlemania 2000 tonight.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

KING'S GOING TO THAT PLACE!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cena is turning heel tonight calling it Cena was alongside with Punk part of the Nexus all the time


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

anyone know if nexus will be on raw tonight?


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Lawler's clothes are different. What, his cleavage isn't PG anymore?


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

Michael Cole tries too hard to be heelish.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

LMAO Cole

"He's the Bret Farve, George Foreman all into one" "They're old?"


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Miz will go down as a horribly booked champion.
Wins on a fluke. Jobs to the king. Loses the title next week. Doesn't even get on the Wrestlemania card.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

is that shirt backwards?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He does that move to Riley behind closed doors.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Sgt Lampshade said:


> King invented the business?
> 
> Who else heard that?


WWE ranked 22 guys ahead of Hulk Hogan on their own list of their own top stars.

I've learned not to let anything they say sink into my brain.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Is it just me or is Miz actually working the crowd? Go figure...





HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> REALLY? WHAT! REALLY? WHAT!
> 
> Win.





emanc93 said:


> Really?
> WHAT?
> Really?
> What?
> ...


Personally, I liked it. It seems like he created Really to counter what when the time came.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

why is the king represening a challenge to the champ, make no sense


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The show hasn't been that bad but I really am glad that I'm sitting on my couch and not at the Times Union Center at this show even though it's 20 minutes away.


----------



## vanpalm (Dec 13, 2009)

The King Of Bling said:


> Austin, JBL, Triple H, Angle, Batista says Hi


lol you include JBL and Austin in this list, well done.

Austin: "something something.....What, something something What, something something What, kick some ass 3.16 what?"


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Cole continues to be the Worst Angle of the year. Acting as nice as he can to King with no sarcasm at the announcers table. When King's away Cole shits on him.

"FUCK Consistency!"


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This match is fucking awful


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's your WWE Champion ladies and gentlemen, going against a 61 year old man!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

New Blood said:


> Michael Cole tries too hard to be heelish.


He TRIED too hard to be a face the past few years. He is perfect now. The harder he tries the bigger douche he comes across as. = perfect Cole heat.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


> LOL fatass Jerry is fat.


Considering his age, he is in pretty good shape, and can move around well.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a technical wrestling classic in the ring right here folks.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah Josh Matthews, this is MICHAEL COLE'S show!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TehJerichoFan said:


> BECUZ I'M TEH JJJJIIIZZZZZZZZZZZ AND I'M..... GONNA CUM


... FOR YOU N***A!!


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yawn.


the best part of this match is commentary


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at the commentary


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

this bores me


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz has til 5, ref.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Josh Mathews gets too silent at sometimes. 
Cole, Striker and Punk can talk without dead air. Josh isnt there yet.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JERRY LAWLER HAS OFFICIALLY GONE A-RI!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL Jerry lookin like he got teh constipation


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

The Striker said:


> Lawler looks like the default CAW from Wrestlemania 2000 tonight.


lol

That is probably the one funny comment made in this thread tonight.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Counting with the ref was lulz. Yes Miz. Get brutal. Impress me.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Cole continues to be the Worst Angle of the year. Acting as nice as he can to King with no sarcasm at the announcers table. When King's away Cole shits on him.
> 
> "FUCK Consistency!"


seriously?:no:

Coles character is a Douchebag

That is what Douchbags do


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Why is A-Ri not wearing clothes????


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The Striker said:


> Lawler looks like the default CAW from Wrestlemania 2000 tonight.


No words can describe the fact of how fucking funny this is!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Miz has done everything but beat someone clean.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



bob2 said:


> I'm sure you hate making horrible typos too. Check out my new sig.


I don't see any horrible typos.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Jerry is gonna "hulk up" am calling it


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Cole hasn't said "you're watching the longest-running episodic television show in history" yet.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yes Miz, be proud of yourself and your domination of a man three times your age

/kayfabe


good god this crowd is SILENT


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

emanc93 said:


> Considering his age, he is in pretty good shape, and can move around well.


seriously
most wrestlers King's age are either dead or can hardly walk


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The crowd isn't uncomfortable, Cole. They're fucking bored.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This should have ended 5 minutes ago.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

this is just god awful


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

guess they save the best for the last raw of 2010...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

They need to end ASAP.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao I really think they are doing this to take out Lawler out of commentary.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, is that Jackson James?


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

"How long will this match go on?"

My sentiments exactly, Matthews.

Thank god


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

God, this is fucking boring!!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

JOMO!!!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Why is A-Ri not wearing clothes????


Because The Miz undressed him.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I love how the crowd suddenly gets lively.


Oh yea, it's that Morrison dude!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Someone was on the 2nd rope for a match without Rey :O


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is sad. This is just sad...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Fuck me this is bad.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king botch lol, was supposed to move the first time


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know...they're billing this as uncomfortable, but it's really just coming across as kind of path....

Oh great, stopped by JoMo. Ok, that seriously was another fail. *sigh* ...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Was that a botch??


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

come on at least tease the Pile driver 

do itttttttt


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Match of the year, folks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Lawler doing dropkicks.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

If king wins im never ever watching raw again...in 2010


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

DROPKICK BY LAWLER !


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

6...1....oh wait :side:


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder how well Lawler can sell a stroke.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

This show is booked so awkwardly.....its hard to watch.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FUCKING END THIS ALREADY!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL at Lawler doing dropkicks.


He does them as good as Cean


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope King piledrives Miz into oblivion.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

vanpalm said:


> lol you include JBL and Austin in this list, well done.
> 
> Austin: "something something.....What, something something What, something something What, kick some ass 3.16 what?"


Not that lame Heel run from 2001, his real character from 1997. 

and JBL is not repetitive on the microphone. He brings out fresh material everytime (not including his catchphrase obviously)


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

please just stop this........


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This match gets four hours, and Bryan will get three minutes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And Miz misses the only other move he knows!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Count out victory.....


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

You are absolutely kidding me.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Sigh. Retarded


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Really...Really?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

LOL WOW.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*MARKS THE FUCK OUT*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HA FUCK YOU MIZ


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O yes the king is going to beat the miz TWICE. Thats just great. Go ahead and fuck your own champion.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

somewhat of a fast count but ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that is your WWE Champion, folks!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So A-Ri & Morrison costs Miz the match. Yeah.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I wonder how well Lawler can sell a stroke.


as good as JR

























too soon?


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow........


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh. My. Fucking. God.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, another King win!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

"Ladies and gentlemen, your winner....ORIGINAL A!"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The Miz is definitely getting the biggest joke champion of the past 5 years title.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This means that someone involved in some important role in WWE thought that what we just saw was a good idea.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Fuck me dead, the WWE CHAMPION can't even get a clean win over JERRY LAWLER.

Fuck sake.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHAHA oh fuck us Mizards! Owned.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

End the brand split.
Fire hasbeens like Show, Kane, Taker, Rey
Fire boring current stars like Orton
Fire bland youngsters like Dibiase, Morrison

and we will have a pretty impressive roster of Cena, Swagger, Del Rio, Edge, Shemus, Kingston, Ziggler, Daniels, Punk and Curtis


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice ending to the match, adds fuel to the Miz/JoMo feud.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA WHAT A WORLD CHAMPION


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The Miz is gonna be on "Everyone talks too much" on Botchamania.

God Damn, this match was fucking boring!!!


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Cue Wrestlezone report of Miz working out with HHH*


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Morrisson is usin his title shot on the next Raw ? What :|


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

who is king sleeping with?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Miz was beating the crap out of Lawler so damn nice!.....JOMO just had to come out and and of course Lawler FTW!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Wahey! Miz is Lawlers bitch! 

M.M.M
Miz Mark Meltdown :lmao


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

It looks like WWE is banking its future on Jerry Lawler. Good call.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is having one of the best title reigns ever!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

So who still thinks Miz is making it to Mania with the title? lol


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Great booking!


Not.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Is this even the same company that had champions like Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, The Undertaker, and Triple H? 

What is happening


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

genuinely just made this exact face.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Really WWE referees are booked like retards lol
"Well ya, the miz just had a stroke, that guy next to him thats fighting him next week for wwe title didnt do anything."


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Micheal Cole sums it up best "What a horrible ending."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, King looks like the senile grandad who sits around awkwardly leering at family gatherings, never really sure where he is,


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Why in the hell are The Miz, John Morrison, Alex Riley and Jerry Lawler taking up so much air time? The obvious answer being Miz/Morrison is going to be the main event at Royal Rumble, but still, what the fuck are they doing in the main event?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

hopefully that help j.morrison become a more over as a face


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is CM Punk 2008 and Rey Mysterio 2006 all over again.

Even Jack Swagger got more clean wins than Miz. Over Orton too.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk n Seamus play off well.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Punk making friendly with all the top heels LOL.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Bow down to the new King of Kings!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Is it me or is Sheamus looking a bit tan lol?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Why was the ref counting so fast? LOL. He damn near turned heel on Miz for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WHY I GOT THIS?!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you PUNK


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

punk stirring the pot...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Mark Henry? Did the W.W.E. just troll us?


I'm officially calling this the troll Raw.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> End the brand split.
> Fire hasbeens like Show, Kane, Taker, Rey
> Fire boring current stars like Orton
> Fire bland youngsters like Dibiase, Morrison
> ...


You're a moron if you think the WWE should fire those people on that list.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol @ the speed of that count. You can see the ref has to rush otherwise it doesn't look legit at all.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I thought Punk didn't believe in luck?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

everyone does understand that miz is a heel champ right. he is suppose to lose, and make the faces look good. you would think after decades of the same booking for heel champs everyone would be wise to the game by now.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk approves. Luck is for losers.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Jerry Lawler must be harboring HHH inside his fat gut.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Amber B said:


> And that is your WWE Champion, folks!


Yes. A heel champion who loses, but retains the title by a hair. Never has there been a heel champion....Oh wait. Nevermind. That's how all heel champs are booked.

Good finish to hype the match next week. Miz dominated the match. Morisson interferes, and screws Miz out of a win. Smart booking. Doesn't make Miz look any less credible, and Miz has ambition to gain revenge.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pyro always speaks about how bad a champion Swagger was, but fuck me, Miz is chasing that title hard.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punk is gathering a army full of heels to take out Cena


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Punk n Seamus play off well.


Suprisingly well, at that... could be a future thing.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

This Raw is epic. They pulled out all the stops to end the year. 
I mean, Santino vs. Ted. Miz vs. King. Tyson Kidd vs. Mark Henry. 
Could you ask for more?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

We need an Angry Lawler Girl.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ikarinokami said:


> everyone does understand that miz is a heel champ right. he is suppose to lose, and make the faces look good. you would think after decades of the same booking for heel champs everyone would be wise to the game by now.


Heel champions aren't supposed to lose weekly to retired ex-wrestlers in their 60's and be made to appear generally beatable by basically everyone.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

I am no longer watching Smackdown, but I originally typed WWE. @ Pyro, I belive that all the Kids/Casual fans began to see Jeff Hardy as a weak competitor, but continued to cheer him solely because he was a face. If you look at the heat he gets in TNA as a heel, after CM Punk hit him, many wanted to hate him.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

i feel like something big is gonna happen tonight


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

ASCS Shock said:


> We need an Angry Lawler Girl.


The Kat?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> End the brand split.
> Fire hasbeens like Show, Kane, Taker, Rey
> Fire boring current stars like Orton
> Fire bland youngsters like Dibiase, Morrison
> ...


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

yes they are, and they been doing since i started watching the wwe since the early 80's. heel champs lose every match, except the one they need to keep the title, it has been that way since i have watching wrestling.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw is epic. They pulled out all the stops to end the year.
> I mean, Santino vs. Ted. Miz vs. King. Tyson Kidd vs. Mark Henry.
> Could you ask for more?


 We also get to see Orton vs Sheamus for probably the 10th time this year.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

new_year_new_start said:


> Why in the hell are The Miz, John Morrison, Alex Riley and Jerry Lawler taking up so much air time? The obvious answer being Miz/Morrison is going to be the main event at Royal Rumble, but still, what the fuck are they doing in the main event?


Because the WWE's missing real stars like Triple H, Taker, Jericho, HBK, Batista, etc.

With so many stars gone, the WWE is forced to push the Miz.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

How do the cameraman always find private conversations?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Heel champions aren't supposed to lose weekly to retired ex-wrestlers in their 60's and be made to appear generally beatable by basically everyone.


but he never got beaten by king, he dominated king in that match and just lost by countout because john morrison hit his finisher on him and last week king only pinned miz because orton RKO'd miz. get your facts straight. miz is being booked as a typical heel champion, this has been done before lots of times.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


>


:lmao :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

But I don't want to help you John Cena


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> You're a moron if you think the WWE should fire those people on that list.


Then I'm a Moron.
Orton is boring.
Dibiase and Morrison are bland and boring.
The "veterans" are old and slow. 
Enough Taker/HBK. That match is out of date and means nothing.

The future is here.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

At this rate Im assuming we have Jerry Lawler vs Mark Henry headlining WM. Thanks to Triple H for running things backstage now. Its going great. Looks like hes clearing a path for himself when he returns.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

So far only 1 email from the GM. And that wasn't even read out loud. Could it be GM PUNK!? I hope so.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Did Cole just call King Mr King ? LOL !


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

is king back on commentary? that match took alot out of him


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I miss Josh Matthews.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

holy tits


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooooo Natty's tits


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

ugh, Nattie sounds like a 50 year smoker


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pointless diva tag match.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

holy shit Alicia is hot with red hair


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Punk is gathering a army full of heels to take out Cena


Alliance to End Hulkamania

or in this case, the Cenation.

So we get to see Melina beat Alicia and then tag with her next week, ha!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Gail Kim is alive?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lawler complains about cheap wins and he is happy about his cheap win :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Gail Kim sighting


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

emanc93 said:


> Yes. A heel champion who loses, but retains the title by a hair. Never has there been a heel champion....Oh wait. Nevermind. That's how all heel champs are booked.


Sure that's fine and dandy if he wasn't facing Jermaine Jackson's 60 year old sister and lost to him twice in a row and had his _first_ title offense against him in a TLC match.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

The divas are here. I knew it was too good to be true.
How sad Gail Kim has fallen.

Melina turning heel so fast is also random.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw is epic. They pulled out all the stops to end the year.
> I mean, Santino vs. Ted. Miz vs. King. Tyson Kidd vs. Mark Henry.
> Could you ask for more?



Hornswoggle over 3 mid-card heels please.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

GAIL KIM IS STILL ALIVE?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an injured ankle and can't walk away from this.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone else miss Gail Kim Vs. Awesome Kong?


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Natalya's pretty tidy from the neck down.

Hey, Gail Kim.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> but he never got beaten by king, he dominated king in that match and just lost by countout because john morrison hit his finisher on him and last week king only pinned miz because orton RKO'd miz. get your facts straight. miz is being booked as a typical heel champion, this has been done before lots of times.


He's lost twice in a row to Lawler. It doesn't matter how it happened. The WWE Champion should not lose twice in a row to a retired man in his 60's. It's fucking stupid and counterproductive. If he was losing to an equally young guy with a future, then sure, you could make a case for it. But Jerry Lawler has no future and offers nothing to the company long-term...in fact, he offers nothing _presently_. So it's stupid. And if you think it benefits the product at all, you need to go sit in a corner with Vince Russo.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

The bitch is back.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Gail will do her _job_ once again.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

A new bit for the next Botchamania.

"And I like 2-0 against the Miz now!" (Huh?)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The more Nat talks , the less hot i think she is


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Natalya sounds like a 13 year old boy hitting puberty over and over again.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

If this doesn't end with Natalya on her back in the ring, it's not real life.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A wild asian appears


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

bkfestivus said:


> I thought Punk didn't believe in luck?


Everyone else but Punk needs luck.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Alicia Fox looks stupid.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

So that's it? One slap, and Melina is heel and now teaming with Fox?

Wow, don't try too hard there, writers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What the fuck did Fox do to her hair.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

All the heels will assault Cena.

Cena, Orton and Triple H will take out the entire heel roster. And thats including the ones on Smackdown too.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I was just saying, I thought Melina and Alicia were just going against each other.

Gotta love that wrestling continuity!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is Alicia so damn terrible??


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> The more Nat talks , the less hot i think she is


This.


Hey look, it's Lena Yada.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Eve is a good wrestler, surprisingly.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Melina is wearing a wig. A bad wig at that. Beauty school has taught me so much.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Natalya is horrible on the mic ugh


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> This Raw is epic. They pulled out all the stops to end the year.
> I mean, Santino vs. Ted. Miz vs. King. Tyson Kidd vs. Mark Henry.
> Could you ask for more?


They could throw a divas tag team match at you five minutes later.

I would call this the piss break, but I just took one given who's currently vying for/holding the W.W.E. Championship.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Total Package said:


> If this doesn't end with Natalya on her back in the ring, it's not real life.



After being buried, Natalya being on her back might be the only compensation Tyson Kidd gets.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

nattie hasn't had any mic experience, of course shes gonna sound bad


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You could land an airplane on Alicia Foxs' forehead.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

This show is so awful I'm rooting for McGillicutty to show up and cut a promo.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

This Miz reign is being booked even worse than Jericho's undisputed one.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cynic said:


> He's lost twice in a row to Lawler. It doesn't matter how it happened. The WWE Champion should not lose twice in a row to a retired man in his 60's. It's fucking stupid and counterproductive. If he was losing to an equally young guy with a future, then sure, you could make a case for it. But Jerry Lawler has no future and offers nothing to the company long-term...in fact, he offers nothing _presently_. So it's stupid. And if you think it benefits the product at all, you need to go sit in a corner with Vince Russo.


this sums it up rather well


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

"she is not a very nice diva" whats next "i want to wrestle her in a singles contest" have a personality


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Chris Jericho and Triple H will return tonight to attack Cena under the basis that "CENA MADE ME LOSE MY CAREER IN 2005 AND 2006 WAS HORRIBLE AND ONE OF THE REASONS IT WAS BECAUSE I WASN'T IN WWE!", and "CENA DEFEATED ME TRIPLE H AT WRESTLEMANIA 22 AND I STILL HAVE NOT FORGOTTEN CENA!"


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

I missed the Melina screeech. Fuck yeah!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

where has beth phoenix been? natty shouldnt talk


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cynic said:


> This show is so awful I'm rooting for McGillicutty to show up and cut a promo.


I always assumed that we root for that every week.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok...that's a finish, Melina.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ass Buster said:


> You could land an airplane on Alicia Foxs' forehead.




Obama gonna land Air Force One on there and vacation there next Christmas.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

:side:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Alicia and Eve as worthless

and Melina seems to be getting less and less hot by the day


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cynic said:


> This show is so awful I'm rooting for McGillicutty to show up and cut a promo.


Starting from this moment from now?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Purple Kisses said:


> What the fuck did Fox do to her hair.


She slapped on a really bad weave from the beauty supply store.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Gail Kim JOBBBING?! WHEN HAS THIS EVER BEEN SEEN!!!?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

You can thank LayCool for putting Nattie over.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two trainers?

Some heel army folks.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Punk wants all EMTS and Camera man on his side. Tonight John Cena will be exhiled out of the WWE.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

More Punk!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a feeling Punk's big thing will just be a joke or something small since he's hyping it so much


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CM Punk better deliver.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't know why, but I've always thought Melina was sexier as a heel.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think Natalya's a man cause her voice is deeper than mines


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Lone boring chant after Punk finished. :lmao


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Would one of those gentlemen happen to be Stu?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Melina is so much better(and hotter) as a heel.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

The Striker said:


> I always assumed that we root for that every week.


No, normally we root for Otunga promos. This is a special occasion.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena on the ground screaming almost makes up for sitting through a divas match.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

FIX HIM SO I CAN BREAK HIM AGAIN!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Odds that Cena destroys Punk tonight are growing by the minute.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

What is punk up too!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

There hyping it up massively whats Punk is going to do, I hope i won't be dissapointed


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a feeling Punk is going to become the leader of Nexus.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> Two trainers?
> 
> Some heel army folks.


It was either them or Kidd and Jackson.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Melina is wearing a wig. A bad wig at that. Beauty school has taught me so much.


Is alicia fox weraing a wig? Thank you.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


>


I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

such a underwhelming episode.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember when this show started off with promise? Punk's surprise had better be fucking epic.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Punk to bring Nexus back?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

CM Punk is gonna make Cena humble!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ass Buster said:


> You could land an airplane on Alicia Foxs' forehead.


:lmao hell yeah. She's got a big ass watermelon head.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Melina is so much better(and hotter) as a heel.


Agree w/ this.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

the more Punk promos i see tonight the more likely i feel that Punk is going to get flattened


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

imn not expecting anything big from Punk.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

They are really hyping this thing up. I hope what Punk has planned for Cena does not backfire on him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I don't know why, but I've always thought Melina was sexier as a heel.


Heel, Face, I would either way


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Tonight makes me want to sell my WrestleMania ticket.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Everybody knows Cena's coming out on top in this feud right?

I wouldn't get too excited.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Holy shit, was that the Doctor from SVR11?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Punk to bring Nexus back?


Or hopefully just Barrett


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Punk to bazooka Cena.


----------



## WeAreBarrett (Dec 17, 2010)

The build to Punk's plan is very odd, I hope it's not disappointing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao hell yeah. She's got a big ass *watermelon* head.


Fuckin' racist!!!

:no:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

richyque said:


> Is alicia fox weraing a wig? Thank you.


No that's a horrible, horrible weave that looks like a wig.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Y2J Problem said:


> This Miz reign is being booked even worse than Jericho's undisputed one.


You mean the same reign where Jericho was went over two of the biggest stars this business has ever seen? as well beat them in individual PPV's as well later on?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

WILD ZACK RYDER APPEARED!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

ZACK RYDER SIGHTING MARKING OUT

YOU KNOW IT


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What the hell...they cut into Ryder vs. Bryan?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Was that a super double jobber entrance?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Everybody knows Cena's coming out on top in this feud right?
> 
> I wouldn't get too excited.


Of course Cena's winning the feud, that's fine. Just don't do an epic killjob tonight.

:lmao Can't even be bothered with the entrances.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

wtf ? lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I feel like I'm watching Impact.

What the fuck is going on tonight?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

FT.... I don't remember these coming out?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> WILD ZACK RYDER APPEARED!


:lmao


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

wow, they didnt even bother waiting for this shitty match to start


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zac Ryder. :no:


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

a woo woo wee woo it's mr woo woo woo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Danielson entrance


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> :side:


Quoting it so we see it twice as we will likely never ever see it again.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

...Did they both get a jobber entrance? Who the hell is going to win?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What the hell is going on? Daniel Bryan match in progress? WTF


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

God dammit, WHY?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I though that was haas :lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

What is this, jobbers' night out?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Two things:

1. Starting a match DURING commercial break? Good one, production.

2. .......ZACK RYDER? WTF has he been?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Join the club Zack Ryder.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What was the point of even showing the match? :lmao
They're fucking with us for sure.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

A wild match appears...

It isn't very effective.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

William Regal attack. Called it.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aaaand its over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, seriously what the fuck is going on. Couldn't even wait for that 2 min. match?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who did Bryan beat?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Zac Ryder. :no:


"A big victory for Daniel Bryan." :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pimpin ain't easy.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

AND I QUOTE... Who was that guy you just faced, Daniel Bryan? I don't remember him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

mordeaci said:


> William Regal attack. Called it.


Good call


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Daniel Bryan wining squash matches... my oh my have times changed.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Well that was different...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Who's that jobber attacking King?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

O hey its the Miz again. I was hoping to see him 5-6 more times tonight.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Do more Miz. Convince me!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Miz face is starting to piss me right off.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha. The Laptop set up Lawler to get jumped. That's funny.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The fuck the miz come from.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

YEAH MIZ HIT HIM


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao that was greatness


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

wow i thought that was jericho returning for a sec


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

best beatdown eva


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, they proved me wrong. I called three minutes for the Bryan match. I was clearly naive.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT OF THIS I DONT UNDERSTAND


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

KICK HIS ASs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If King faces Miz for the title at the Royal Rumble...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Thank you Miz


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fuckin' racist!!!
> 
> :no:


umm...what? I only mean she has a big head. 

Would it be better if I said cantaloupe head?

By the way, I'm black.


----------



## rated_y2j11 (Aug 30, 2009)

it is like the taz/raven story again


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Beating up a commentator normally wouldn't be much, but as it's the guy who beat you twice... YEAH, MIZ! WAY TO GO!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king vs miz, feud of the decade


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

The WWE Champion is feuding with a fucking 61 year old man!!!


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Set up by Cole?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan doesn't care for old men taking up the spot light.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Joel said:


> If King faces Miz for the title at the Royal Rumble...


I know it's not going to happen, but that's the match they've been building to.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where did Daniel go though, lol.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

How fucking random was that Miz attack? Even worse was the pointless e-mail which actually got a point when Miz attacked.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Where is Morrison now????


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Is Daniel Bryan still in the ring?????.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

lmao the crowd member "where is morrison?" lmaoo


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh, one guy chanting "Miz is awesome"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

King to cost Miz the WWE Title next week.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Cole is obviously GM.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

Worst raw i've seen in awhile


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Holy shit, was that the Doctor from SVR11?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think it is! Crazy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Miz is so dangerous (sarcasm).


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

That was underwhelming. Academically it was a sound move, just lacked soul.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice of the refs to tell him to stop after he's just beat the crap about of him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Miz still beating up 70 year old men :lmao


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Jerry Lawler has never been WWE Champion. He was promissed a run.
Jerry Lawler to become champion then lose the title to Sheamus in a king vs. kings match?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Joel said:


> If King faces Miz for the title at the Royal Rumble...


I second this.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Evidently 90% of the roster is snowed out of Albany. Too bad we couldn't get an hour long Punk/Cena convo.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Lawler's contract must end on the 31st.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jerry "The King" Lawler 1949 ~ 2010.


----------



## moss (Apr 13, 2003)

where was daniel???????


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This has been one weird RAW O_-
Except for the punk promos


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Greatest year in Raw history? Yeah good luck with that with your champ in a feud with an aged 61 man.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Does this mean we get Josh Matthews back now?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz needs a new finisher if i will ever take him seriously....that move just never looks hard, it seems like he falls in slow motion


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

THAT's how Miz should be booked. THAT is the Miz I will support. I DO believe Miz can play a psychotic character very well.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

4 years ago this beatdown would have involved a shit load of blood and a fuck load of concerto's.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Total Package said:


> Cole is obviously GM.


Considering all the times Cole has been standing around in the open while the GM sends e-mails it would make absolutely no sense - especially the one time Punk read them - but it's not like anyone's keeping track.

Unless...Cole is the GM and Punk is in on it and leading Nexus and friends tonight in jumping Cena...

Nah. WWE's not smart enough for that.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Josh Mathews orchestrated that attack!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lawler will cost Miz the title next week.
Then at the Rumble, instead of a match we'll get Morrison vs Orton in a 2 out of 3 falls promo off for the title.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Evidently 90% of the roster is snowed out of Albany. Too bad we couldn't get an hour long Punk/Cena convo.


Evidently it feels like the entire roster is here.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Jerry Lawler has never been WWE Champion. He was promissed a run.
> Jerry Lawler to become champion then lose the title to Sheamus in a king vs. kings match?


King vs HHH vs Limes with a crown hanging above the ring?


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Miz needs a new finisher if i will ever take him seriously....that move just never looks hard, it seems like he falls in slow motion


I think he's going fine...WWE champion and all. I'm sure he'll listen to such suggestions though.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao i cant stop laughing


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

JOSH MATTHEWS! YEAH!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> Miz needs a new finisher if i will ever take him seriously....that move just never looks hard, it seems like he falls in slow motion


He used to do it much faster, like a snap facebuster. But WWE made him slow it down.

For...the...dramatic...EFFECT!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What the buh? Cole no longer on his jock?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cole not sucking Miz's dick for once.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



bob2 said:


> I am no longer watching Smackdown, but I originally typed WWE. @ Pyro, I belive that all the Kids/Casual fans began to see Jeff Hardy as a weak competitor, but continued to cheer him solely because he was a face. If you look at the heat he gets in TNA as a heel, after CM Punk hit him, many wanted to hate him.


Good, Jeff Hardy IS a weak competitor. John Cena is not.

CM Punk has no effect on the heat Jeff Hardy gets in TNA, though. And no, I don't watch TNA, but it's pretty apparent that there's other factors. I'm sure the TNA fans hate him more for, I don't know...being caught with drugs AGAIN right after he left WWE and then jumping to TNA and forcing their company to be subjected to his irresponsible crap.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My disgruntledness level is increasing rapidly tonight.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

lol at Mathews calling out Cole for being full of shit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KING Sheamus


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

KING LOBSTER HEAD!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Big Wiggle said:


> I think he's going fine...WWE champion and all. I'm sure he'll listen to such suggestions though.


yeah cuz he's such a great champion, losing to Jerry fucking Lawler twice

and i've been saying that about him since he was a mid card jobber, his finisher sucks...no way around it.

now go back to drooling on his cock


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This match is early, cenapunk segment is last, I hope it really is something big. (doubt it though)


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now Cole doesn't condone's the Miz's actions? So much for nut huggin on the Miz. LMAO at Josh Matthews calling him out on that.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Lawler will cost Miz the title next week.
> Then at the Rumble, instead of a match we'll get Morrison vs Orton in a 2 out of 3 falls promo off for the title.


That match would not be winnable by either guy, title would have to be vacated.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have zero interest in this match


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

Im calling Orton vs Miz vs Lawler vs Morrison at Royal Rumble.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jack Swagger's entrance theme just jobbed to Sheamus.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Level 80 King of Limes.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

So Sheamus is officially called King Sheamus?

At least it won't get as annoying as this guy...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And lol at Matthews saying Cole don't give a fuck.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still can't tell whether he has oysters in his bed or horses in his shed


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sheamus has been a main eventer now for a year. Time flys.
See ya all in 2018 for the "Sheamus stop holding back young guys" threads.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

No other angle can even compare to how awful the bi-polar Cole has been this year. This night has put the period on that. Cole is on good terms with King up until his match with Miz during which he shits on him. Then when King is attacked by Miz out of nowhere Cole sympathizes for King. Creative has no idea what consistency is anymore.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OldschoolHero said:


> Im calling Orton vs Miz vs Lawler vs Morrison at Royal Rumble.


Um king died in the last segment, so I doubt that will happen.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton is Lord Voldemort ??? did I just hear that?nnahhh right lol


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Lawler will cost Miz the title next week.
> Then at the Rumble, instead of a match we'll get Morrison vs Orton in a 2 out of 3 falls promo off for the title.


That would end with a double DQ.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I still can't tell whether he has oysters in his bed or horses in his shed


The first one would make more sense for a Lobsterhead.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Randy needs some Ortonweisers.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

King Sheamus is obviously a set up for the return of Triple H.


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

UGH THAT FUCKING POSE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where's the Stone Cold head shake from Orton?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

only in WWE will you see the Champion on the flagship show in the middle with two non title holders in a match after him and two other non champions cutting a promo to end the show

why even have championships anymore?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I seriously wonder what made Orton decide to do that pose now cause he look like a idiot while doing that.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

This is kind of a big match for free TV


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CM Punk is bring Nexus back and be revealed as the leader. MAKE IT HAPPEN!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure what the point of this match is exactly but alright


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

can somebody please explain the jokes on this site regarding "lobster head" and "too many limes"
how did it start and why is this ongoing joke always in his topics


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

2% of the WWE Universe know what the words Matthews just said mean, including the word adjective.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Jesus, Randy has gone a bit overboard with the baby oil tonight.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn those are some stiff punches


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd honestly rather watch Sheamus wrestle himself.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



Pyro™ said:


> Good, Jeff Hardy IS a weak competitor. John Cena is not.
> 
> CM Punk has no effect on the heat Jeff Hardy gets in TNA, though. And no, I don't watch TNA, but it's pretty apparent that there's other factors. I'm sure the TNA fans hate him more for, I don't know...being caught with drugs AGAIN right after he left WWE and then jumping to TNA and forcing their company to be subjected to his irresponsible crap.


Jeff returned to TNA as a dumbass babyface though, using the exact same gimmick he had in WWE. And nearly everyone who watches TNA watches WWE as well, or at least follows the product. IMO, what happens to him in WWE is a factor if he plays the exact same character he did before.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> I seriously wonder what made Orton decide to do that pose now cause he look like a idiot while doing that.


you kinda answered your own question


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> can somebody please explain the jokes on this site regarding "lobster head" and "too many limes"
> how did it start and why is this ongoing joke always in his topics


His entrance theme sounds like "It's a shameful thing...lobster head" and "too many limes."


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ASCS Shock said:


> So Sheamus is officially called King Sheamus?
> 
> At least it won't get as annoying as this guy...


That guy is way more better.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

My word, Orton's attempt at a Theze Press is shitty.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'd honestly rather watch Sheamus wrestle himself.


that's cool if u swing that way


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

King Booker to return tonight and feud with Sheamus


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Booker's fake accent got too annoying for me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LOLOL They really are trying to make him into Stone Cold. Now he's doing the Thesz Press.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That fucking whistling in the crowd is pissing me off.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

for some reason the "main events" always bore me. especially televised one. I have always prefered the midcard divisions in every company... almost always.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Nexus One said:


> CM Punk is bring Nexus back and be revealed as the leader. MAKE IT HAPPEN!


Punk is a jobber and all of Nexus just jobbed out to Cena, so it fits.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton slam tonight plz.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Jesus, Orton's lower back is bleeding.

This shit just went TV-14. Put Linda to bed.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Why are they acting like this was a big feud. I like both guys but surely both their matches were DQ's and neither hand that good of build. Also both matches were second fiddle on the Pay Per Views.


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

If Punk is revealed to be the leader of nexus, whether it be the "new" leader or he was behind it the whole time, it would kinda be lackluster at this point in the game...


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

sickofcena said:


> that's cool if u swing that way


I walked into that one!


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

McGillicutty to interfere and take Orton and Sheamus out. You heard it here first.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow that looked stiff as shit


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GO BACK TO IRELAND!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh god has that Juggalo been in the crowd the whole time? I didn't know they existed outside midwestern states...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Go back to Ireland


----------



## 193503 (Feb 14, 2010)

this is the most boring match in the history of wwe


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

"Move back to Ireland!"

Seamus stealing from Cena?


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha go back to ireland!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

how many years do you guys really expect Sheamus to be around. And do you think he will be over as a "face" someday?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Why would he play a different character? Kurt Angle doesn't, Ken Anderson doesn't, Hulk Hogan doesn't, Sting doesn't (Sting was in WCW but you get my point), Ric Flair doesn't, etc.

What this has got to do with CM Punk affecting his heat is something I really don't get.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Wont get Raw here for 24hrs 

I really wanna see Punk own Cenas ass!


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

ryanm1058123 said:


> this is the most boring match in the history of wwe


You must have missed the Miz/Lawler match from 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Total Package said:


> GO BACK TO IRELAND!


Fan:"Go back to Belfast!"

Sheamus:"I'm from Dublin you idiot!"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'd honestly rather watch Sheamus wrestle himself.


http://mystuffspace.com/graphic/youre-a-****.jpg


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ryanm1058123 said:


> this is the most boring match in the history of wwe


no no, that was earlier tonight...Miz/King 2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

You could download it on this forum in shorter time .


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

ASCS Shock said:


> McGillicutty to interfere and take Orton and Sheamus out. You heard it here first.


If you want to make an impact, make it an impact.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I just noticed that Orton's back is cut and hes bleeding


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

why the hell have they gave someone who looks like orton (one of the least threatning looking main eventers of all time) a bad ass, rattlesnake rip off gimmick?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cynic said:


> You must have missed the Miz/Lawler match from 20 minutes ago.





GO back to Ireland guy is sadly the best part of this show.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> If you want to make an impact, make it an impact.


Not just an impact.

A *GENESIS*.

Of...

Uhhhmmm...

McGillicutty.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

lethal_assassin said:


>


Well at least Danny Golver will punch him


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> If you want to make an impact, make it an impact.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

i dunno what sheamus is going to do next year. besides versing triple H


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....I don't remember their rivalry at all. Is that bad?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They probably would have been better off getting stuck in the snow and not being able to make it to Albany.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I just noticed that Orton's back is cut and hes bleeding


And Bob Holly says "Please...."


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> If you want to make an impact, make it an impact.


I'd rather make it a win.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

something 2 say said:


> why the hell have they gave someone who looks like orton (one of the least threatning looking main eventers of all time) a bad ass, rattlesnake rip off gimmick?


...cause they gave Cena the lame ripoff, Rock?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Every ref seems to be intimidated by the wrestlers except Mike Chioda, he's a boss.


----------



## jfs1408 (Oct 6, 2010)

Amber B said:


> ....I don't remember their rivalry at all. Is that bad?


No, not at all


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i've never been less interested in a RAW than i have tonight....its kinda just been background noise


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres my problem with "matches". We can discuss a lot in promos and skits and what not.
But these matches... who the hell wants to discuss moves that are being done... especially when we've seen it before.

"lol at what cena said" > "omg did you see that suplex"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

That's got to be the first superplex that has actually been hit in about two months.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> ....I don't remember their rivalry at all. Is that bad?


Nope, that's how people remembered anyways.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn they made that superplex look gooood


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


>


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

If you want to fail, make it a fail.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Total Package said:


> That's got to be the first superplex that has actually been hit in about two months.


Pretty sure Orton superplexed Miz last Tuesday on Smackdown


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



Pyro™ said:


> Why would he play a different character? Kurt Angle doesn't, Ken Anderson doesn't, Hulk Hogan doesn't, Sting doesn't (Sting was in WCW but you get my point), Ric Flair doesn't, etc.
> 
> What this has got to do with CM Punk affecting his heat is something I really don't get.


The only reason Jeff Hardy is champ in TNA right now is because of his main event tenure in WWE. Jeff Hardy's final feud was with CM Punk, and most of the kids who watch WWE rememember this when they see this. Jeff was already hated by a lot of people in the IWC, and the CM Punk feud really made him look like an idiot, and he looks like an even worse idiot in TNA right now(you should check out one of his segments, he plays the emo character horribly). A lot of those guys you listed have heavily modified, if not different characters from WWE/WCW, with the exception of Kurt Angle.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> ...cause they gave Cena the lame ripoff, Rock?


----------



## Game Fiend (Sep 17, 2010)

ANGLE SLAM


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

ANGLE SLAM!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ANGLE SLAM


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> Every ref seems to be intimidated by the wrestlers except Mike Chioda, he's a boss.


Watch the match between Benoit and Eddie at Vengeance '03.

Chioda takes bumps better than most of the roster!


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

When did Orton start doing the Angle slam?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Now he's using the Angle Slam? Is Orton just trying to become an amalgam of every decent wrestler from the last decade?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

wonder if any commentators will accidentally call that the angle slam or Olympic slam


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Come on creative we know he's using the Angle Slam. Just acknowledge that for us please.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Angle Slam is one of Orton's moves now, huh?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

every time Cole says "the place where randy hears voices in his head" I cringe

has to be my least favorite thing he says
more than vintage


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> When did Orton start doing the Angle slam?


A month ago


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

I remember hoping for CM Punk to win the MITB briefcase at the MITB PPV this summer and eventually enter a storyline with John Cena because of the potential of Punk making it a successful feud. I think the timing for their current angle is perfect because all eyes will be on WWE during the next couple months going into WM and having Punk in a high-profile match is something you can't go wrong with. CM Punk has been irrelevant in 2010 but being in a feud with WWE's top guy during WWE's most important time of the year will only help his career. He achieved success early in his WWE career but hasn't done much since his last WHC run and even if his feud with Cena isn't over a title, it will still make him finally relevant again.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

snoooooooooooooze fest


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

its the Orton Slam whats wrong with you people.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

damn Sheamus has a nasty bruise on his left bicep


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Theyre is running out of time for the cm punk cena segment


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Does back and forth match now mean they don't know what the fuck they're doing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, was Sheamus praising the Lord?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RKO!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He could have easily broken his neck with that move.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice finish, frankly. Good ending to a pretty uninspiring match.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

When has Lime King ever gone to the top rope? Obvious setup. But still cool looking.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL at Sheamus trying to do a springboard shoulder block.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Sheamus burried.
Triple H must be joining Nexus and turning heel.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> A month ago


I need to start paying more attention.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my, that whistling noise was a girl screaming..


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

RKO = Best Finisher in the WWE.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm... McGillicutty must have interfered during the break.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Cena fans cheering for Orton is bad


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The RKO is best when he does it as a counter.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Give him a hell yeah.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Decent match, nice finish.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol @ Sheamus' suicide dive.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Match was too long just for nothing to happen or come of it. Get to the Punk promo please. Not much time left


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Really?

Sheamus is a high flyer now? :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The RKO is the new Diamond Cutter, out of fucking nowhere!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL at Sheamus trying to do a springboard shoulder block.


He connected with it earlier in the match..


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

yay a clean finish!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

That was just fucking idiotic. SHEAMUS DOES NOT JUMP ROPE!


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

they've ruined so many good times for HHH to come back and beat sheamus into the ground


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Who was that guy Cena just hugged?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

RIP Bobby Henan. I


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Give a hell yeaah to the olympic gold med.......sorry i forgot , Congrats Orton


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

What kind of shitty pose is this.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome RKO right there!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

BOBBY HEENAN!! FTW!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I NEED THIS!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's Kurt Austin


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

that is why the RKO is the best finisher in WWE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I gotta get that Bobby Heenan dvd.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

BOBBY THE BRAIN DVD?????????
ifhgjohjtrhptrht
oh my sweet jesus god

do want


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

I remember hoping for CM Punk to win the MITB briefcase at the MITB PPV this summer and eventually enter a storyline with John Cena because of the potential of Punk making it a successful feud. I think the timing for their current angle is perfect because all eyes will be on WWE during the next couple months going into WM and having Punk in a high-profile match is something you can't go wrong with. CM Punk has been irrelevant in 2010 but being in a feud with WWE's top guy during WWE's most important time of the year will only help his career. He achieved success early in his WWE career but hasn't done much since his last WHC run and even if his feud with Cena isn't over a title, it will still make him finally relevant again.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Honestly the Heenan commerical has been the best thing on Raw tonight.



> RIP Bobby Henan.


He's not dead.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

SVR 2010 hahaha


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Give Orton an "ABSOLUTELY YES!"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> He connected with it earlier in the match..


Point is this match is the first time I can remember him going to the top at all. It was an obvious set up for that RKO.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wrestling could really use a Bobby Heenan today.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> RIP Bobby Henan. I


He's not dead.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Heenan DVD!!!! Best manager ever and then the best announcer ever.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

you can see when Orton goes to the top rope he wants to do the old pose, then remembers that he has to do the new one now


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wrestling could really use a Bobby Heenan today.


Santino Marella


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FINALLY!

An instructional video for managers!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> That was just fucking idiotic. SHEAMUS DOES NOT JUMP ROPE!


But he can double dutch like a motherfucker.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why are people surprised at Sheamus' shoulder block? He did it earlier in the match.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Heenan the great.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cynic said:


> He's not dead.


:lmao


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

cant take orton seriously in this gimmick. he doesnt have the charisma or the look to be a bad ass 'rattlesnake' and DDP did the cutter out of no where gimmick so much better than this


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella




Santino wouldn't make a good heel-catching manager. Heenan could be a comedy character and give his wrestling prospects major heat at the same time. No comparison.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


False


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, Sheamus attempting a springboard shoulder block was absolutely hilarious


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


That is so not cool.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CMDanielson.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

can this Raw just please end, i just wanna see Punk's surprise


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's not even snowing there..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn this is going to be a short segment

Edit: Wait, if Punk is calling Cena out why is he coming out first?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

The last time I was promised a major surprise, something involving Matt Morgan happened.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

FUCK UP THE CENATION PUNK!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was a bad call.*



bob2 said:


> The only reason Jeff Hardy is champ in TNA right now is because of his main event tenure in WWE. Jeff Hardy's final feud was with CM Punk, and most of the kids who watch WWE rememember this when they see this. Jeff was already hated by a lot of people in the IWC, and the CM Punk feud really made him look like an idiot, and he looks like an even worse idiot in TNA right now(you should check out one of his segments, he plays the emo character horribly). A lot of those guys you listed have heavily modified, if not different characters from WWE/WCW, with the exception of Kurt Angle.


Ok, yeah, his main event tenure is why he's main eventing TNA, but that has nothing to do with Punk. That's all about the push he's gotten. He could've gotten a main event push in WWE without winning the title and TNA would still probably put the belt on him just like they did with Christian to try to make him their own big superstar.

CM Punk was his last fued, but the thing is, he didn't change anybody's opinion. People who thought Jeff Hardy was already a raging fool with no talent, like me, just thought it was fucking hilarious and the people who still supported Jeff still supported him. If anything, it really opened a lot of people's eyes to what Punk is capable of in a big fued, but it didn't change how people viewed Jeff. And yeah, I have seen a few of his TNA segments and they're horrible as always, what can you expect with him? I still maintain that Punk isn't a factor in how people view Jeff. He may re-iterate their views on him but he didn't open any eyes. We ALL knew about Jeff long before this fued.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Disappointment in 3.....2....


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

wasnt it Punk calling Cena out?


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

I thought Punk was going to call out Cena. Why is Cena coming out first?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Zero pop for Cena.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


Shut up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This better be good, cause Raw has sucked tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Shit, I thought it was Punk's announcement.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

i thought Punk was going to call out Cena


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Total Package said:


> Zero pop for Cena.


this crowd has sucked all night


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf is up with this shitty crowd?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL it's the 19 year old cena guy serious salute dude


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Santino Marella


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Time for Punk, the cameramen and the medics to take out Cena.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Crowd kinda dead for cena?


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Cm sucks! Haha


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CMSucks huh?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

CM Sucks?


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

CM SUX !


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

it's PUNK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM Sucks...oh Cena.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

It's CM Punk, Cena.

Not Sucks


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

CM Sucks.

From another... camera... angle.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

(Long Sigh) I thought it was PUNK calling CENA out?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CM Sucks. HA I GET IT ITS LIKE HE CHANGED HIS NAME TO SOMETHING SIMILAR ONLY IN A DEROGATORY MANNER


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, Cena going immediately for the name calling. Pearls before swine.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

CM SUCKS??

OHHHHHHHH SHITTTTT SON
NO HE DIDANNNTTTT
NO HE DIDANTTTT

SHIT JUST GOT REALLLLLLLLLLLLLL;


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

CM Sucks, Diet Sodas, what a great feud


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

CM Sucks. Will not catch on. STOP using it. It's shit.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

and by the way the Santino Marella comment was totally sarcasm lmao. You can all stop with the negative credits now lmao.

But l love how Cole cheers for all heels besides cheering for Cena as well.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so who pissed Cena off?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL CM SUCKZ!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

cm sucks? really?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Cena already seems halfway to hulking up before anything happened


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

lol cm sucks


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Does he really think CM Sucks is amusing?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This better deliver!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

NEXUS omg


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SWEEEEEEERRRRRRVEEEEEE.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Let's see CM Sucks... from another... camera... angle.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

OTUNGA!!11!1!!!111! OMG!!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

NEXUS


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes! I called it. Punks with the Nexus


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

*CM SUCKS doesnt seem very PG*


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

CM Sucks???

JESUS wwe promos are SHIT!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Nexus? Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Punk's Diet Soda IS The Bigger Picture.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Nexus.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

yup i called that

and still no Tarver or Sheffield WTF


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

CM Sux CM Sux CM Sux.....Alright then Cena..MR Huge Winner!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Otunga led Nexus! It's a dream come true!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OTUNGA IS REALLY CM PUNK IN DIS GUISE!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's wut we dreaded. BUT YAY FOR A BITTA OTUNGA.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

OTUNGA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can they just beat this fuck face up already? My god Cena needs to go somewhere.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

OTUNGA IN THE ME!!!!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

RAPE.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

I want to look just like Otunga.


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh hey. Otunga's back.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Otunga on the mic?
Kill me now


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mic time for Otunga, best raw ever


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

why is david otunga crying


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Otunga and Nexus ran all the way from the hotel Otunga and Husky were in a few weeks ago to get here.


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

David Otunga the new leader of the Nexus. Fuck yeahhhh!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

GREAT SURPRISE ITS TUNGA!!!!! Im happy


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Fuck yeah Otunga!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CMDanielson500 said:


> *CM SUCKS doesnt seem very PG*


Well, it's 11, so the kiddies are sleep now, so it's safe to go a little, _salty_ with the language!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CENA HEEL TURN?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

NEW MANAGEMENT NEXUS SUCKS

NEW MANAGEMENT NEXUS SUCKS

do it Cena

GO THERE


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Stop bitchin' Otunga


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

New Management FTW!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

CM sux? You could do better than that Cena

I would have gone with CM C*nt, personally


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I want the black Cena back.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Refusing that handshake will be as costly as spilling the diet soda.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

shit betta happen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is it every time Otunga speaks, it sounds weirdly homosexual.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Dammit this isn't a surprise at all.

I don't exactly know what I was expecting otherwise, but still. How shit.  Lol


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

God. Please stop re-hasing this Nexus storyline.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The return of the TUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

David Otunga will be a future multi time WWE Champion.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

throw hands. throw hands!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

i waited for this?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is it every time Otunga speaks, it sounds weirdly homosexual.












Probably why.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Everyone hear Otunga...
That's mic skills right there. Suck on that Austin, Rock and Foley.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So basically we are doing what happened six months ago but replacing Barrett with Punk.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

"There will be no moving forward"

That's Cena's career in a nutshell.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CMDanielson500 said:


> David Otunga will be a future multi time WWE Champion.




19 times over.


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I wanna see Punk in a Nexus shirt.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Went to walk the dog. Came back to "We are one". Nailed it.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

WE ARE ONE! -- Without Barrett.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

GO GO GO GO GO!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This again?


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

/facepalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why is it every time Otunga speaks, it sounds weirdly homosexual.


His eyes are what do it!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL Otunga. Go GO GO!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Nexus


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena getting his 5 instead of his 1.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

GOGOGOGOGO!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This.....is it?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NEXUS HEEL TURN?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy the Nexus group beatdowns are back.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Everyone hear Otunga...
> That's mic skills right there. Suck on that Austin, Rock and Foley.


QFT, those guys were jokes.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

bit shit


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Paydirt, really?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

PAY DIRT FROM SLATER!


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

who could have predicted that Wade Barrett would be the one kicked out of Nexus. I'll lmfao.. if he also gets released.


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

haskey just killed cena


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

Disappointing. Wheres punk?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Right, so they thought they'd save this Raw with yet another Nexus beatdown.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

I called it before anyone else.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

I say this once again, WHAT IS THE POINT OF THIS I DON'T UNDERSTAND THIS RAW


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

THIS IS THE COMPLETE FUCKING OPPOSITE OF A SURPRISE


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

Always diggin' the 450.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Very Nice Beard


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

WE'RE NEXUS!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Justin "Arch Angel" Gabriel!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

"WE ARE NEXUS" We know foo'


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

No that's not the ending.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

This isn't very good.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

So where the fuck is Punk?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so does Otunga not have a finisher to use on Cena?


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

No Punk = Fail.

EDIT: Spoke too soon.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Suprise....suprise...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why couldn't we have done this earlier???

Who gives a fuck about these Spirit Squad ripoffs???


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Probably why.












Reminds me of this.

NOW GO TO SLEEP FOREVER CENA!!


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

Finally


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

PUNK!

GTS!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

weak looking gts


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

PUNK!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, Punk's a vulture.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol I thought he was gonna AA him
I almost fucking marked my soul


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh boy another year of heel Punk after being a face for three weeks.

/facepalm


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh my god! WHAT A SUPR...... obvious "swerve".


Back to the same 'ol shit.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

way to botch that punk, then again i give you credit for lifting that pile of shit


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KNEE TO THE ARM.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

epic meh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Why does Punk look more legit than Barrett, even without a N shirt, he looks like the leader of the cult!


----------



## iMac (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my surprise.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And how do we end the night kids? With a botched GTS. Fuuuu.....


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

When will the RAW GM be announced? Its older then the Nexus angle is.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Gosh, I so would.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

My main point that is it changed the opinion of little kids, seeing their hero be made to look like a complete idiot on TV. Keep in mind that these kids like superstars because of kayfabe personalities, and when the kayfabe personality is exposed to be a complete asshole, the kids start to dislike him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Storytime with CM Punk? He will make Cena sell it.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

go on, put the armband on...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT!


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

yes!! put on the arm band!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> When will the RAW GM be announced? Its older then the Nexus angle is.


Seriously. Enough is enough. Announce who it is and stop with the stupid emails.


----------



## emanc93 (Jul 3, 2010)

Lol. Ima boutta mark.

OK MARKED!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

What a moment.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh no he didn't.


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

I wasn't expecting _that._


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

you mad i called it months ago ?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/521546-another-crazy-nexus-secret-leader-theory.html


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

Wade Barret to turn face or released?


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

Punk chants 

I don't get Punk in Nexus after he got beat 


The point is to end the year with a shock


----------



## PikachuMan (Oct 12, 2006)

WE ARE ONE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk Power!!!


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Punk isn't even making this better.

Anything that involves Nexus beating up Cena is a complete failfest to me.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

People are surprised? It was obvious from the opening exchange.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

We are the nation!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Straight Nexus Society!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

On a bright note, Cena finally seems to be selling for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

haha the people still love him


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

WE ARE THE NATION!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Looks like Gabriel was staring off in space. :lmao


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hrmmmmm, highly doubt Husky Harris lives a very straight edge lifestyle ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Gabriel to get lambasted for not putting up the arm!

And now, CM Hitler!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So anti climatic...but hopefully this means Nexus loses that shitastic music.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

Weak ass expected ending.


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

nation of punkanation


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

One Nexus under Punk!


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Wade Barret to turn face or released?


You're an idiot if you think Barrett is going to get released.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Guess Punk is moving away from his straight edge gimmick


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, pretty mediocre Raw saved only by Cena/Punk.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It's things like this that make me question why I still watch WWE. fpalm


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

You have to admit, that was a fucking great end to Raw, great GREAT moment.

What about Barret though?


----------



## Chicharito (Apr 2, 2010)

terrible terrible ending to raw


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Good shit.

Now Cena to kick of RAW next week and run down next week no-selling it all


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That was nice and all... but where does this leave Wade Barrett?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

even tho i knew it was gonna happen, doesnt make it any less lame.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Raw is going into some O.T. tonight. 

Punk still better come out to Killswitch and not the stupid Nexus theme.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy shit a GTS AND he sat down in a chair?!?!? Those trainers aren't enough. Call the fucking paramedics. In the end, the 900000000000th Nexus beats down Cena moment seems meaningless. Why not just a 1 on 1 feud?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Punk joins Nexus to chants of "CM Punk".

Finally something to look forward to that makes sense. Punk now the new leader of Nexus. Nexus now automatically = MARK!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Power to the SES/Nexus!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So will they all shave their heads?


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice ending.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fpalm @ them putting Punk with this collection of jobbers.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'd be impressed if the rest of Nexus wasn't fucking terrible!


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

so what the fuck does Barrett do now?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Nexus is under new management now.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

That was an amazing ending to raw


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> you mad i called it months ago ?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/521546-another-crazy-nexus-secret-leader-theory.html


Hot damn dude you did


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So what happens to way barra now?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk leading Nexus. I can work with that.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

XPac99 said:


> Hrmmmmm, highly doubt Husky Harris lives a very straight edge lifestyle ...


Why, are there straight edge eating restrictions?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

It's True said:


> so what the fuck does Barrett do now?


Face turn.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd be impressed if the rest of Nexus wasn't fucking terrible!


This x 1000000000000000


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

XPac99 said:


> Hrmmmmm, highly doubt Husky Harris lives a very straight edge lifestyle ...


Only straight edge thing about him is the knife he uses 24-7 to cut slices of pie.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I'd be impressed if the rest of Nexus wasn't fucking terrible!


This.

And what does this mean for Wade? I'm not watching btw so has he appeared? Is he dead?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Punk didn't even get on the mic, yet he made the end of Raw excellent. New leader of Nexus is a angle that Punk can pull-off terrifically because of his previous run as the leader of the SES.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> fpalm @ them putting Punk with this collection of jobbers.


So SES was filled with potential main eventers?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Even thought it was kinda predictable
I still like....


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Could of done without the 20 minute arm raise salute at the end....that was a little too long.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

A NIGHT FOR THE IWC TO REJOICE


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

So instead of taking Nexus under his wing, Otunga hands it to Punk.

wtf. This swerve makes no sense at all.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Barrett to Smackdown


----------



## CMDanielson500 (Dec 24, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> You're an idiot if you think Barrett is going to get released.


Mr. Kennedy says hello.


----------



## D-XFann9933 (Nov 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So SES was filled with potential main eventers?


THIS.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> fpalm @ them putting Punk with this collection of jobbers.


Well Punk been jobbed out majority of 2010 so it's only right to put him with the rest of the jobbers.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punk to make Nexus shave their heads next week


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So is Wade Barrett out of Nexus now?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I think that Punk leading Nexus could actually be something great. The crowd reaction told how great the ending was.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Amber B said:


> So SES was filled with potential main eventers?


SES was more pathetic than the NEXUS. 

That was a really boring Raw. Them attempting to salvage whatever that is left with this angle is absolute fail.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk is the fucking man.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

metty31 said:


> Could of done without the 20 minute arm raise salute at the end....that was a little too long.


Reminds me of that time JBL had like a half hour of pyro :lmao


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Mr. Kennedy says hello.


Mr. Kennedy didn't just get finished with feuding with the top star in the business and wasn't the top heel in the WWE.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> So is Wade Barrett out of Nexus now?


23 chairs, I think he's dead!

anyway, night all...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> fpalm @ them putting Punk with this collection of jobbers.













Remember them? They were jobbers too...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> This x 1000000000000000


Why do they always give Punk the shittiest group of nobodies to lead???

1st SES, now this???

This is like when Bret Hart led the new NWO. Remember that??? Of course not!


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Loved the ending. I'm gonna enjoy this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> 23 chairs, I think he's dead!
> 
> anyway, night all...


Lol, 23 chairs...


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

What a boring Raw, Dibiase getting buried, a stupid divas tag match, Lawler winning against the World Champ and Punk should have feud with Bryan.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Meh, im just thinking same old shit about this. Its gonna turn out exactly like 6 months ago, beat the shit out of Cena and then Cena will come back and prevail. 
And Nexus will start to crumble from within.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


Was Flair ever actually a jobber?

Edit: Though come to think of it, guess he kind of was in his last few years in WWE in a sense.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


Oh yes, cause carrying *every f*cking belt in the company* = jobbers


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Mr. Kennedy says hello.


You mean the guy who got injured so many fucking times thus screwing up all chances he had to be come a legit main eventer? (MiTB, Vince son angle)


----------



## Foley's Socko (Jul 3, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> So instead of taking Nexus under his wing, Otunga hands it to Punk.
> 
> wtf. This swerve makes no sense at all.


His wing clearly wasnt high enough for them to be under it. Punk is someone legit to give Cena a problem and with Nexus behind him, Cena would seem to be in a lot of trouble.

As opposed to Cena destroying an Otunga-led Nexus


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

We already know that Punk can successfully lead a group of mid-carders/jobbers and be very entertaining at the same-time so I see Punk's run as leader of Nexus nothing short of epic.

Good ending to RAW, no other wrestler could of pulled that off better... and Punk didn't say one damn word.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

great ending Punk & Nexus= WIN!! I wonder how Barrett will react to this?


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

Cm Punk to win the Royal Rumble? Then Cena wins title at Elimination Chamber.

Punk Vs. Cena @ WrestleMania


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


ARE YOU HIGH RIC FLAIR JOBBER


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So having singlehandedly beaten Nexus, Cena moves on to his new feud, with Nexus. I guess this is what passes for long-term booking now? I dunno. I'd be way more interested if it was just Punk/Cena.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why do they always give Punk the shittiest group of nobodies to lead???
> 
> 1st SES, now this???
> 
> This is like when Bret Hart led the new NWO. Remember that??? Of course not!


I do! They were awesome. Hart randomly turned face on one Thunder only for him to reveal it was all a fake and turned heel again all in the same night. Or could I forget the time that the NWO kidnapped Arn Anderson on Nitro and tortured him non stop until Thunder?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> So SES was filled with potential main eventers?


So having him lead another group of losers is better? Nothing is gained from having him lead the Nexus. NOTHING. He could have had a feud with Cena without all that dead weight.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Natsuke said:


> Oh yes, cause carrying *every f*cking belt in the company* = jobbers




Nexus had the tag belts. The point was when they joined Evolution Ric Flair had just lost to Rico, Randy Orton was doing "RNN" and the Orton Overdrive, and Batista was Reverend Devons bodyguard. No one meant anything. They join with a main event heel and suddenly there you go. Give them time to use Punk to get Otunga and Gabriel over too.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I can't believe how blind the IWC is.

Punk being a part of Nexus is a complete and utter joke. Nexus gains NO CREDIBILITY with a leader whose credibility was shattered months ago.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think that Punk leading Nexus could actually be something great. The crowd reaction told how great the ending was.


Or how great CM Punk was...



TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


Yeah and just by that picture alone tells you what's the difference between them, Nexus and SES.

Evolution held every single championship as a team and was feared by the entire RAW roster. Goldberg couldn't really stop them on a daily basis. While Big Show toys around with SES and Cena easily taking out Nexus effortlessly by himself.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I think its a really interesting twist. I'll wait on judgement til I see where things go. If nothing else I was suprised.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Would you rather Cena be an estrogen-fueled idiot?


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> I can't believe how blind the IWC is.
> 
> Punk being a part of Nexus is a complete and utter joke. Nexus gains NO CREDIBILITY with a leader whose credibility was shattered months ago.


There is no use of telling the blind/delusional CM Punk marks that.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

that was a pretty hardcore thing punk did he completely buried him and the crowd completely sided with him and Cena got almost zero reaction tonight lol funny shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> I can't believe how blind the IWC is.
> 
> Punk being a part of Nexus is a complete and utter joke. Nexus gains NO CREDIBILITY with a leader whose credibility was shattered months ago.


Exactly and their non existent credibility will only be magnified once Cena gets his revenge once again. The outcome is obvious but I am expecting the Punk bitchfest threads within the next 2-3 months (if the feud even lasts that long).


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Natsuke said:


> Oh yes, cause carrying *every f*cking belt in the company* = jobbers


Exactly. Comparing Nexus to Evolution is downright retarded.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I really dont see how this will be any different from when Barrett was the leader. This just feels like a way too keep John Cena busy with Nexus.
Its the same thing again, he will destroy Nexus and then beat CM Punk. 

It will be the same scenario again, just Punk instead of Barrett. Im really disappointed with the ending. The CM Punk/Cena started off so good and now ended up with just another Nexus/Cena feud.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Remember the time Punk randomly turned heel and joined The New Breed, then turned face the following week? Let's hope that happens again.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i think barrett will return under punks win to


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Nexus had the tag belts. The point was when they joined Evolution Ric Flair had just lost to Rico, Randy Orton was doing "RNN" and the Orton Overdrive, and Batista was Reverend Devons bodyguard. No one meant anything. They join with a main event heel and suddenly there you go. Give them time to use Punk to get Otunga and Gabriel over too.


This is completely different. The Nexus as a group were reduced to nothing BUT jobbers to John Cena for nearly half a month. When Evolution was created, they were created with the top heel, HHH, a legend, Ric Flair, and two young guns. Unlike Nexus, they kept their credibility for over a year.

The Nexus lost all of that already, and to have someone who hasn't looked strong at all in over 8+ months be the leader doesn't do anything to the other members of Nexus. It only makes Punk look strong, not Nexus itself.

It is a complete joke.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All I can say is he needs to cut the group down to him, Husky, Gabe and bring back Tarver. Then you have 4 guys who look legit and intimidating.

Punk - Leader
Husky - Muscle
Tarver - Black dude! (kidding) intimidating, but also a great promo.
Gabriel - Wild card, can wrestle and has a great look.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

The King Of Bling said:


> Or how great CM Punk was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats more of a problem with booking and Supercena. WWE has had absolutely shit booking since 2006 and now we're paying for it. But Evolution was made to build new credible heels. SES was built to give Punk something to do while he didn't have great feuds. If they decide to use Nexus the right way it can help give Punk some wins against Cena and provide some good angles instead of Cena burying Punk in one week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The King Of Bling said:


> Or how great CM Punk was...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Evolution is how a dominate stable should be. Nexus was like that up until Summerslam. They should have won the Summerslam match, and then Barrett should have won the WWE Title, and then they do what they did with Cena joining Nexus. 

But nope, Nexus looked very vulnerable ever since Summerslam. Something Evolution never had happen. Hell technically, nobody destroyed Evolution, Evolution destroyed themselves.

As for SES, it shouldn't even be compared to either of the other two factions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

abrown0718 said:


> So having him lead another group of losers is better? Nothing is gained from having him lead the Nexus. NOTHING. He could have had a feud with Cena without all that dead weight.


Nowhere did I say that this is a good idea because it isn't. Sticking him with another group of mindless drones with no personality will do nothing for him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


TRUE.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the feeling of Nexus will change greatly under Punk's leadership, so it won't feel like we just replaced Barrett with Punk.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They're doing with Cena what they use to do with HHH. Take him out of the title picture for a couple of months and distract him with a feud he'll obviously win so that us morons think the main event picture at Mania will be fresh. Then come Rumble/Chamber time, he'll be number one contender and fight for the title at Mania.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Got to laugh at WWE. They have Punk cutting a promo effectively saying how stupid it was bringing Cena back the week after he's fired. Yet they spent the whole of last week talking about how Nexus is finished, "buried under steel chairs" and all of a sudden, they bring back the angle the following week. I'll give it a chance, but I don't have much hope.

It'll probaby result in this: "The pack of dog mentality, Nexus attacking Cena". And to finish, instead of Cena being given a Wasteland from Barrett, he'll be given a GTS from Punk. 

I just don't see the value in continuing Nexus. Maybe there will be a twist, but I'm kinda dissappointed right now to be honest.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> Remember them? They were jobbers too...


Yeah but after 6 months of being a stable, Evolution was still credible and still a legit threat and not a looked at as an utter joke.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They're attempting to bridge out the NEXUS bullshit with the Punk/Cena feud. Absolutely shitastic. 

Next week, they'll try to cover up their inconsistency with more bullshit expecting us to believe it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If tonight's any indication of what's to come in 2011, by 2012 there will be no heels in WWE. They just don't know how to write them anymore.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I was so looking forward to a singles feud between Cena and CM Punk. 

Im so sick of the Nexus beatdowns.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm... Punks track record for leading stables in WWE hasn't been good so far. He collapsed The New Breed, and the SES dissolved... is third-time the charm with The Nexus, or will history repeat itself? Either way, I'm definitely watching next week.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

EBboy™;9174838 said:


> Yeah, Evolution is how a dominate stable should be. Nexus was like that up until Summerslam. They should have won the Summerslam match, and then Barrett should have won the WWE Title, and then they do what they did with Cena joining Nexus.
> 
> But nope, Nexus looked very vulnerable ever since Summerslam. Something Evolution never had happen. Hell technically, *nobody destroyed Evolution, Evolution destroyed themselves*.
> 
> As for SES, it shouldn't even be compared to either of the other two factions.


Exactly, no one really couldn't destroy them at all, it was their own ego's (or Triple H's rather) that destroyed them and you know what I really loved about Evolution? that EVERYONE had played an important part, everyone had their own storyline going, we all knew that their objective was to protect Triple H? but the other members had their rivalries going on as well.

Randy Orton and Foley, RVD, Booker T etc.
Flair/Tista and the Dudley's, any tag teams etc. 

Everyone had their storyline going on as well still protecting Triple H or making sure the World title is around The Game's waist.

Evolution was the perfect stable in the WWE and the aftermath of it all was they producing two of the biggest stars of this generation of Batista and Randy Orton.

Just brilliant.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Bit shit IMO. Would have preferred a one on one feud. Have Cena agree to that truce there and then, and then Otunga's Nexus swan off to Smackdown to deal with the Taker issues.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

JasonLives said:


> I was so looking forward to a singles feud between Cena and CM Punk.
> 
> Im so sick of the Nexus


fixed.



The King Of Bling said:


> Exactly, no one really couldn't destroy them at all, it was their own ego's (or Triple H's rather) that destroyed them and you know what I really loved about Evolution? that EVERYONE had played an important part, everyone had their own storyline going, we all knew that their objective was to protect Triple H? but the other members had their rivalries going on as well.
> 
> Randy Orton and Foley, RVD, Booker T etc.
> Flair/Tista and the Dudley's, any tag teams etc.
> ...


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Batista to join Nexus next week.

And then Jericho at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## seiphil (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it was hyped up too much and it completely let me down..Wanted something new and fresh!

Poor Raw tonite...Was really confusing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd rather not see Punk leading Nexus tbh. Nexus has already been brought down a peg, and it's not as if any of these guys have been built up individually. This will just hold down Punk again, just as the SES ended up doing, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You have to actually hand it to the writers because they are setting up one hell of a feud between Otunga and Barrett.. The problem is the matches will be so be we will begging for commercials during PPV's.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't really care for the ending, and that's speaking as a big CM Punk fan and Cena Hater.. it just wasn't very well executed, the crowd wasn't into it.. but naturally, the video package guys will somehow edit this into a masterpiece that they'll replay 100 times in the next month.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Excellent ending, excellent start to the fued with Cena/Punk. 

Great Raw.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: That was a bad call.*

Cena was pretty terrible on the mic tonight. 'CM Sucks'?! Really? And then he had to repeat it 10 times...

But I'm not really understanding your logic. It was a bad call to give Cena some mic time with a person who is better than him in that area? I don't see how that really hurts him in any way.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mordeaci said:


> You have to admit, that was a fucking great end to Raw, great GREAT moment.
> 
> What about Barret though?


Not for me. I'm tired of seeing Nexus beat Cena down all the time. It's gotten old.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

I'm actually kinda glad we didn't see this stable go down. Although the NEXUS picture is closely related to Wade Barrett, we can get a different side of things and continue the attacks on Cena with Punk as leader.

And with Punk being a Multi Champ in the WWE, these guys can gain some knowledge. Should be interesting really.
Hopefully Barrett sticks with the Nexus though and this leads into something big. Perhaps a "Cena fired" thing or something WHERE THIS TIME, Cena can be gone for more than 24hours, thus leading to an eventual Cena return.

THEN the stable can fall. I'm looking kinda far into future, but, it's the typical thing to occur with a stable that invaded.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I was writting a big rant on this whole thing, but just said fuck it and sum it up with :

Im so fucking disappointed and my intrest in Raw has dropped almost completely. Which usually never happends on the road to the Rumble.
Nexus has no life left in them imo. New leader or not. Its a bunch of nobodies that I cant care for.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

JasonLives said:


> I was writting a big rant on this whole thing, but just said fuck it and sum it up with :
> 
> Im so fucking disappointed and my intrest in Raw has dropped almost completely. Which usually never happends on the road to the Rumble.
> Nexus has no life left in them imo. New leader or not. Its a bunch of nobodies that I cant care for.


Relax my friend.
Batista and Jericho will join the Nexus.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Throw the tag titles on Husky/Hennig, have Otunga feud with Barrett, and have Slater/Gabriel do pretty decent in the Royal Rumble... suddenly they wouldn't be considered so weak.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ceeder said:


> Throw the tag titles on Husky/Hennig, have Otunga feud with Barrett, and have Slater/Gabriel do pretty decent in the Royal Rumble... suddenly they wouldn't be considered so weak.


I don't really think that'd work. The tag titles aren't exactly full of credibility right now; they're being held by a comedy tag team, with precisely no visible challengers. That's pathetic. An Otunga/Barrett rivalry would expose them both in the ring. Slater and Gabriel don't stand a chance in the rumble, and no matter how long they last, it'll be glossed over because all that matters is whatever main event story is strung throughout the match.

Tonight's Raw has left me way too pessimistic. But it really was atrocious.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

ceeder said:


> Throw the tag titles on Husky/Hennig, have Otunga feud with Barrett, and have Slater/Gabriel do pretty decent in the Royal Rumble... suddenly they wouldn't be considered so weak.


Excellent thought. I'm surprised that the 'E actually gave Slater/Gabriel the Tag Titles back when it was under Wade management.

Give two of these guys the tag titles, (and ceeder, let me add to your thought)
_have one of the Nexus guys retaliate on Bryan thus leading to a Nexus US Title Victory_, and then leave Otunga, Punk, and the rest to just do well in-ring and out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Hmmm... Punks track record for leading stables in WWE hasn't been good so far. He collapsed The New Breed, and the SES dissolved... is third-time the charm with The Nexus, or will history repeat itself? Either way, I'm definitely watching next week.


Dude, Punk wasn't even in the fucking New Breed. He joined for like 2 weeks and then remained face and tried to destroy them from the inside. That was WWE's own intention, it has nothing to do with him. SES was never really meant to be taken seriously, it was just something to give Punk a shitload of mic time and continue the schtick about Straight-Edge in Jeff Hardy's absense. 

In this instance, Punk has been placed as the leader of Nexus, a group that has dominated WWE in a company wide storyline for the better part of the year, which makes him the de-facto top heel of Raw, and as much as I do love Wade Barrett, he comes nowhere near the masterclass performance that Punk gives on the mic, so he'll be able to put them over fantastically. 

I'm worried about what they'll do with Barrett, but Punk and the group is fine.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

A) Tarver & Young say hi.
B) SES + Nexus = Sex-us... not very PG?
C) Punk is effectively playing a cameo, since he's injured. Don't be surprised if we don't see Cena/Punk till 'Mania, with Nexus fighting his corner till he recuperates.
D) Barrett: That's an odd one. Should have been champ by now, but he's been buried by Cena. Big time. Looking at it right now, the thousand time replayed '23 echoing chairs of doom' may have irreversibly fecked Wade Barrett.  
E)

We're Nexus, and that means we're better than you!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dan_marino said:


> I'd rather not see Punk leading Nexus tbh. Nexus has already been brought down a peg, and it's not as if any of these guys have been built up individually. This will just hold down Punk again, just as the SES ended up doing, but I guess we'll see.


+1. I don't know how anyone can be excited about this, especially Punk fans. As good as Punk is, there's nothing new or fresh that can happen with this nexus storyline and they damn sure aren't needed to make this feud with Cena and Punk good.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Punk leading Nexus is fine as long as they continue to stay away from Straight Edge. Miz was once again not entertaining and Morrison should win next week. Morrison is really over and would be a better champion than Miz by far. Miz will probably win though because he sucks a lot of backstage dick.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm disappointed in the results.

We get this promo about how he's gonna to change Cena, only for Punk to become the leader of Nexus ?

The Summerslam loss, Skip & Traver injures, addition of Michael & Husky and the taking out of Nexus by Cena all have lowered their credibility.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

bme said:


> I'm disappointed in the results.
> 
> We get this promo about how he's gonna to change Cena, only for Punk to become the leader of Nexus ?
> 
> The Summerslam loss, Skip & Traver injures, addition of Michael & Husky and the taking out of Nexus by Cena all have lowered their credibility.


How long is Skip's injury supposed to last anyways? And Tarver's?
If not too long from now, then hopefully they hop back onto Nexus.

And yeah, Punk telling the cameraman to get a good angle, and warning the Paramedics... heck, I thought Punk was going to hit Cena with 24 chairs- 1 more than what Barrett got!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jerichoholic #7 said:


> How long is Skip's injury supposed to last anyways? And Tarver's?
> If not too long from now, then hopefully they hop back onto Nexus.


Skip is out 4-6 months and Traver has recently returned and is wrestling down in FCW.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

the Miz will beat Morrison for the wwe champion in a Falls Count Anywhere Match on raw next week then randy orton will win the wwe champion at Royal Rumble 2011.


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

morris3333 said:


> the Miz will beat Morrison for the wwe champion in a Falls Count Anywhere Match on raw next week then randy orton will win the wwe champion at Royal Rumble 2011.


Back to back PPV title matches between the same two wrestlers? That's super lame. How about getting a little more creative?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

bme said:


> Skip is out 4-6 months and Traver has recently returned and is wrestling down in FCW.


Well, skipp injured round summerslam time. So he return either now or early january.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Skip could be a Rumble entree in order to show off a little upon his return.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CMDanielson500 said:


> Punk and Batista were good friends lol?


yes of course !


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Weird RAW. Called CM Punk being leader a while ago when this whole "fued" started, knew it was coming. 

Not that bothered, would of rathered a singles fued for Cena/Punk, but oh well. Cena's mic work on raw was really really bad, whereas Punk's was golden. 

Miz being booked even more weak. Should beat Morrison next week. Rematch for Morrison at Royal Rumble, or will Orton sneak his way in?

Where's Barrett?


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Cm Punk in Nexus? Hell YES!


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen a Raw crowd so ridiculously quiet. It took all the atmosphere out of the Cena/Punk segments. Still pretty awesome seeing him put on the Nexus armband but not sure what the point is. Why did it take Gabriel so long to put his arm up? 

Best thing about this Raw undoubtedly the announcing of a Bryan versus Kidd feud. They should have some fantastic matches.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Cynic said:


> Mark's been watching HHH motivational tapes.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Decent, although not a particularly interesting show. The Punk/Cena stuff was good, him being in charge of Nexus was unpredictable and out of left field so kudos to them for that. I'm not sure how I feel about it because I'm bored to death of the Nexus/Cena feud at this point but it will be interesting to see with it and also what they do with Barrett now. 

Orton/Sheamus was good with a great spot for the finish and Miz/Lawler sucked this week. I'd still like to know why Miz is feuding with Lawler and I hope it actually leads to something otherwise its pointless. Miz vs Morrison should be good next week though.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Miz was the worst in this segment. he wasn't horrible by any means, but Riley was very good and surpisingky so was Morrison. Miz as a serious character isn't working


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Morrison just sounds sooo robotic.


----------



## hollyoaksislove (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Morrison talks slow and robotic. He's not good on the mic.


----------



## Willow the Wisp (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

i thought he was pretty good in that segment. that`s just my opinion. i admit that his mic work is not always spot on but i really can`t camplain about this week.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Not sure if it's backstage direction but since winning he's really gone cheesy, like he wants to say something more serious but is afraid. "I'm the champ and you're not!" that's how he scolded Riley who looked like he could kick his ass at any moment, it's elementary schoolyard dialogue.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

-now tell me the point of a bodyguard when the bodyguard can't do anything.
-60+ year old man beats the world champion.
-so Punk joins Nexus and now will be squashed with them as well.


----------



## youngb11 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

^ I've noticed that as well. He went all serious right before winning the MITB and he's gone serious again now after winning the title.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Just watch and see Jerry Lawler Vs. The Miz for the WWE Title at the Royal Rumble...

So apparently Snooki ( from Jersey Shore ) wrote :

*CM Punk, ill see ya soon * 

:hmm:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I was so proud of my boy tunga leading the pack, but where is barret?


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

they didn't learn anything from swagger's title run it seems


----------



## Nexus4Life (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Inserting Jack Swagger's name in the same sentence as the Miz is like inserting Alex Smith's name with Peyton Manning.


----------



## titoveli (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

thats one stupid segment


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Nexus again? Punk as leader?

Boring.

WWE really have ran out of ideas havnt they?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> So instead of taking Nexus under his wing, Otunga hands it to Punk.
> 
> wtf. This swerve makes no sense at all.


Yes because Otunga is so experienced.

God the stupidity of some people here pisses me the fuck off.

What's more interesting, bland boring uncharismatic David Otunga or CM Punk? Jesus Christ, the IWC thinks they could do so much better.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

It was pretty good, I guess, the segment after the match w/ Miz & Riely was much better, even though more brief, hope there is a breakup between the two on the horizon, would like to see Riley get a push once he's away from The Miz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't see all of Raw, but here were some of my thoughts on the stuff I did see. 

- The Cobra is the most ridiculous thing ever, and I can't believe they are honest to God passing that off as a finisher. Moves like that completely take me out of the realm of believability. I know this is a work, but COME ON!!! 

- What was the point of the Tyson Kidd promo? They do that a lot. I remember when they did something similar with Jack Swagger last year where he said "I will be undefeated from now until the Royal Rumble" & sure enough, he lost his next match. Well Tyson Kidd says "In 2011, I will be the United States Champion!" You've given your heel a goal & a direction, and a possible new rival for Daniel Bryan. Oh wait, you had him lose to Henry right after cutting the promo. Nevermind. I'm not saying I'm the biggest Tyson Kidd fan, but why give the heel a direction & then throw him off the track minutes later? 

- I hate some of the ways they present their show. I hate how they have to spell everything out to us point by point because Vince thinks we're too dumb to get it. I caught a backstage segment with The Miz & he told Riley "John Morrison defeated Sheamus in a Ladder Match to become the Number One Contender to my WWE Title and now I have to face him in a Falls Count Anywhere Match". Well thanks for the recap Miz! I mean why is he telling all this to Riley? Riley has been there the whole time, but in reality, it was WWE's way of telling us the full story in a minute. Its like they want to bring us up to speed with overloaded sentences that don't sound the slightest bit believable when they are delivered. Couldn't he have just said "I need Morrison weakened when he faces me" or something like that? This is a Vince McMahon created issue. He's the same guy that apparently hates pronouns & has his commentators spout off every nickname in the book to describe the wrestlers over and over again. 

- WHY ON EARTH CAN'T MIZ BEAT JERRY LAWLER?!?!?!?! This is fucking ridiculous. Why is a 60 year old announcer going over THE WORLD CHAMPION?!?!?!! It makes no sense. I don't care if there was interference and I don't care that it was via countout. This idea shouldn't even be presented in any fashion. Lawler should have never even got a comeback in that match. That beatdown that happened later in the show SHOULD have been the fucking match. Miz kills old fart. There you go! Some matches just shouldn't be competitive and this is one of them. Lawler is a more credible contender for the title than Morrison at this point. Also, why is this even a feud? I mean WWE Champ Vs. 80s Relic Turned Announcer doesn't scream blockbuster can't miss TV to me. 

- Also why is the Morrison/Miz match happening next week? I mean why couldn't that match be saved for the Royal Rumble? Just asking. And why is Lawler getting more air time & attention than the Number One Contender, who acts as his cheerleader now? 

- Now for the CM Punk/John Cena/Nexus closer. Well the segment started off horrible with David Otunga on the mic trying to make peace with Cena. But it was a lie you see as Mexus just jumped Cena anyway. Now here's my question: WHY DIDN'T THEY JUST JUMP HIM RIGHT AWAY?!?!?! I mean what sense did it make to have them fake friendship & then just attack to set him up for Punk? All that mic time was just a waste of TV time. But again, this is a problem that wrestler has these days. They did that for the live audience reaction to everything, but they aren't really accounting for the standard TV viewer who, if he or she saw this, would think "That didn't make any sense". 

- As for the ending with Punk, it was actually well done. Very subtle & to the point. I wish WWE would do more things like that. We didn't need to hear Punk say anything. Just have him put on the armband and we'll connect the dots. Now the problem is that Punk was one of the original victims of Nexus when they are born so they are gonna have some splainin' to do, but other than that, good ending to the show.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

If they choose to have Miz/Lawler at the RR over Miz/Morrison I think I might hurl.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I was thinking they might go with that actually. :lmao Especially as Morrison/Miz is next week.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TripleG said:


> I
> 
> - Now for the CM Punk/John Cena/Nexus closer. Well the segment started off horrible with David Otunga on the mic trying to make peace with Cena. But it was a lie you see as Mexus just jumped Cena anyway. Now here's my question: *WHY DIDN'T THEY JUST JUMP HIM RIGHT AWAY?!?!?! *I mean what sense did it make to have them fake friendship & then just attack to set him up for Punk? All that mic time was just a waste of TV time. But again, this is a problem that wrestler has these days. They did that for the live audience reaction to everything, but they aren't really accounting for the standard TV viewer who, if he or she saw this, would think "That didn't make any sense".
> 
> - As for the ending with Punk, it was actually well done. Very subtle & to the point. I wish WWE would do more things like that. We didn't need to hear Punk say anything. Just have him put on the armband and we'll connect the dots. Now the problem is that Punk was one of the original victims of Nexus when they are born so they are gonna have some splainin' to do, but other than that, good ending to the show.


I think the fact that Otunga was apologizing and Cena declined and threatened them proves CM Punk's point that Cena is fake.
So Punk could say that it was a test, that he sent the Nexus out there to see what Cena's response was.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

P.Smith said:


> If they choose to have Miz/Lawler at the RR over Miz/Morrison I think I might hurl.


I concur...although I do have fears that may happen...

Maybe add Morrison and have Miz/Morrison/Lawler or something...why the hell is Lawler even in the damn conversation? He's a 60 year old announcing hall of famer!


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Punk as the new leader of Nexus sounds good to me. Now make the stable even bigger and bring back Skip and Tarver. 

The Miz loosing is mehh. The still issn;t booked strong. He needs to loose the title soon, because this shit is getting boring.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

It was actually a pretty good segment all round. Miz didn't sound right but was still good, Riley was good as usual and Morrison was pretty good as well. I think he's improving on the mic, and it's starting to show.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This RAW was kinda boring to me. Nothing much significant happened in my eyes. Here's the "key" highlights for me:

CM Punk/Cena promo. Good stuff. These guys can attack each other on the mic well.
Ted Dibiase.....is a glorified jobber. 
Tyson Kidd wants to go after the US Title but gets squashed by Kool-Aid. 
The Miz is fueding with Lawler and Morrison at the same time.
Orton/Sheamus was the match of the night. 
Punk is the new leader of the Nexus. Interesting and I am intrigued to see how it goes.

Other than that, this show was a *yawn*.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Thoughts on Raw:

1. Cena really needs to up his game on the Mic against CM Punk. This ain't Barrett anymore, Punk is playing Chess and Cena is still playing checkers.
2. It is hard for me to see someone as a heel when everything they say about the face is true
3. Teddy you lost to Santino. SANTINO. I realize your daddy is a former wrestler and all, but perhaps it is time to just future endeavor yourself and get it over with.
4. You have a chance to headline a ppv event in any match you want and you choose to do it in a falls count anywhere match at Raw. Really? Who the fuck was responsible for coming up with that scenario? If you don't trust Morrison to be your no.1 contender at a ppv, you shouldnt have had him win a no.1 contenders match. 
5. What the fuck is the point of having a bodyguard come to your match when he doesn't interefere? I'll ignore the other stupid shit that happened in that match and just ponder that.
6. I have no problem with the Miz losing to Lawler as he gains nothing from beating Lawler. His promo last night was in a word, awesome. The beatdown afterwards added another wrinkle to next week's match as I don't see Lawler taking this lying down. 
7. There is a reason that Laycool held the belts for so long. Last nights interaction between Natalya and Melina demonstrated it loud and clear. 
8. The chick magnet gimmick sucks. Get a new one for Daniel Bryan pls
9. Good match between Sheamus and Orton. Don't know what it does in terms of advancing either persons storyline, but it was good to watch an actual wrestling match.
10. CM sucks? The writers had a week to come up with a proper insult and CM sucks is the best they could come up with. Cena really seemed mad out there. I'd probably be pissed too if someone owned me on the Mic that bad.
11. Really don't have a problem with Punk as the new head of the Nexxus. It's not like there was anybody on Nexxus who could do a better job.
12. That ending was perfect. Stopping himself from going to far slowly slipping on the armband and saluting his new soldiers was epic.
13. Don't know how one botches an arm raise, but Gabriel somehow managed to do just that.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't see why people have a problem with the logic of Morrison using his shot next week. Of course the Rumble is more suited, but kayfabe wise, wouldn't you want to get the title ASAP?


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

If thats the case, then Kayfabe wise he's want the shot this week.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Oscirus said:


> 13. Don't know how one botches an arm raise, but Gabriel somehow managed to do just that.


Watch next week, where there's a good chance he'll botch breathing....


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Ted is officially relegated to a jobber status now. :no:

I don't mind Punk leading Nexus, the group needs a re-fresh, and most importantly Punk is starting to get credible again.

I don't understand why they give so much focus on Lawler in a feud between Miz AND Morrison, ugh.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

an average raw...i was looking forward to the CM punk-cena feud, but with the nexus angle, i am not so hyped anymore..

i guess it is hard to have nexus feud with anyone other than cena, but i feel punk is better off on his own, not part of a stable. nexus beating up cena with punk is just the same as with barrett, kinda boring now...

i am interested in what they do with wade now though, can't see him taking orders from punk.


----------



## Craig Owens is God (Nov 24, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

I wouldn't say Morrison is robotic. I don't think that fits him.. Morrison is just extremely fucking sad on the mic, and shouldn't be allowed to speak. Ever. 

"Everyone looks at you and says.. duhhh.." Seriously, what the fuck was that? It'll be a sad day in the WWE if Morrison becomes champion, seriously. This guy isn't even over.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

I actually gotta give it to Morrison during that one. Wasn't too bad and didn't try sounding like a fucking tough guy.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

At least Alex Riley was good, and Morrison showed promise. I don't know what Miz was attempting with that.

Just keep being yourself, Riley. You don't even have to try to be better than Miz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

I don't know if that's such a good idea. Maybe if he stopped being himself, he'd get a push.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

I agree. Miz was lost in that segment and it was good to see that JoMo can cut a decent promo. He's def getting better.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



Pyro™ said:


> I don't know if that's such a good idea. Maybe if he stopped being himself, he'd get a push.


You might be right. Look what it did for Randy Orton.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

The segment where Morrison, on his own accord, offered to give away his opportunity at the most prestigious title in the company? It was easily the dumbest idea the WWE has had in months.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Not really. That's just a guy who's extremely confident in his upcoming victory putting up a stipulation that he knew would lure Miz, to set himself up to be at an advantage.

Putting the title match on RAW the next week, instead of the Royal Rumble? Call that a stupid decision and we'll talk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



EvoLution™;9177684 said:


> You might be right. Look what it did for Randy Orton.


Pretty sure the version of Orton that you like was WWE Champion multiple times and won a Royal Rumble and a WrestleMania main event against Triple H and John Cena.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



EvoLution™ said:


> Not really. That's just a guy who's extremely confident in his upcoming victory putting up a stipulation that he knew would lure Miz, to set himself up to be at an advantage.


The WWE title is supposed to be something wrestlers aspire to their whole careers. For Morrison to offer to forfeit the biggest opportunity of his career to date really can't be justified, especially when he knows Riley and Miz will likely try to cheat him out of victory. He could have offered Miz the same stip (when and what type of match) and it likely would've worked.



EvoLution™ said:


> Putting the title match on RAW the next week, instead of the Royal Rumble? Call that a stupid decision and we'll talk.


They'll probably do both, I guess. I don't understand that reasoning, unless they want Morrison in the Rumble instead of the WWE title match (in which case, the feud is dead, so I doubt that'll happen). Perhaps they figured they need at least one established main-eventer in the World title match at such a big PPV.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

Yeah, I know. And then WWE fucked that up and is still attempting to make him something he's not, and he's joined the Justice League with Cena. Not to mention stepping on 4 or more other people's careers to get to that point.


Virgil_85 said:


> The WWE title is supposed to be something wrestlers aspire to their whole careers. For Morrison to offer to forfeit the biggest opportunity of his career to date really can't be justified, especially when he knows Riley and Miz will likely try to cheat him out of victory. He could have offered Miz the same stip (when and what type of match) and it likely would've worked.


He wasn't forfeiting the opportunity. Like I said, it was a lure. Nothing more, nothing less. He got what he wanted and it worked.

If Morrison loses the match, THEN it's a stupid decision.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



EvoLution™;9177910 said:


> Yeah, I know. And then WWE fucked that up *and is still attempting to make him something he's not*, and he's joined the Justice League with Cena. Not to mention stepping on 4 or more other people's careers to get to that point.


Yeah, a main event level wrestler.

Bazinga...


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*

They've made Miz more serious because that makes him more annoying. If they him popping jokes like he usually does the crowd would be on his side. Right now, they're trying to keep the heel heat on him, by any means.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



Craig Owens is God said:


> I wouldn't say Morrison is robotic. I don't think that fits him.. Morrison is just extremely fucking sad on the mic, and shouldn't be allowed to speak. Ever.
> 
> "Everyone looks at you and says.. duhhh.." Seriously, what the fuck was that? It'll be a sad day in the WWE if Morrison becomes champion, seriously. This guy isn't even over.


dude that was fuckin retarted when he said that. he completely destroyed the impact of his words by saying that one thing.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Miz-Riley-Morrison backstage segment*



Craig Owens is God said:


> I wouldn't say Morrison is robotic. I don't think that fits him.. Morrison is just extremely fucking sad on the mic, and shouldn't be allowed to speak. Ever.
> 
> "Everyone looks at you and says.. duhhh.." Seriously, what the fuck was that? It'll be a sad day in the WWE if Morrison becomes champion, seriously. This guy isn't even over.


And yet, over the past year they gave Sheamus the belt twice, Randy Orton had one of the most boring reigns ever, and they gave the belt to Spencer Pratt!

But, it'll be a sad day when Morrison gets the belt???

Okie-Dokie, whatever you say, pal!


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nexus with CM Punks music already makes them 10x as cooler as they were before. They just looked real bad ass with their fists in the air while Punks music was playing at the end of RAW. Hopefully Nexus wont suck anymore.


----------



## reptil3 (Jan 1, 2011)

i think the feud is getting a little stale i just wish they were more creative


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*The Miz=RATINGS
*


> Raw on 12/27 did a 3.10 rating and 4.57 million viewers, which was a strong
> showing going against the New Orleans Saints vs. Atlanta Falcons NFL game which
> was the third most watched television show in the history of cable, doing a 12.96
> rating and 19.14 million viewers.
> ...


----------

